# Problem im Bikemarkt und mit der Suchfunktion



## Thomas (14. Januar 2008)

Der Bikemarkt ist aktuell nicht erreichbar, wir sind schon an der Fehlersuche. Sobald es etwas neues dazu gibt melden wir uns hier wieder,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas (14. Januar 2008)

Der Bikemarkt geht wieder. Die Suche läuft noch nicht ganz rund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (15. Januar 2008)

Die Suche läuft seit gestern Abend auch wieder rund.


----------



## drivingghost (28. März 2008)

Bei mir geht seit einer Weile die Funktion

Neue Beiträge

nicht mehr. 

Zumindest nicht mit Firefox. Beim IE geht es.


----------



## zymnokxx (15. Juli 2014)

Ich vermisse noch den Filter nach Laufradgröße bei Rahmen. Wäre das möglich den einzurichten?


----------



## saturno (15. Juli 2014)

bei den gabeln wäre ein filter für die achssysteme und schaftdurchmesser auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Juli 2014)

saturno schrieb:


> bei den gabeln wäre ein filter für die achssysteme und schaftdurchmesser auch nicht schlecht.



Hatte ich schon mal vor Monaten vorgeschlagen - ging wohl unter 

Den Filter für Farben kann man sich fast sparen weil dort nahezu alles mögliche steht...


----------



## crunch09 (26. Juli 2014)

hm war schon eine Weile nicht hier und das Problem scheint es noch immer zu geben 

lässt sich das überhaupt lösen? technisch gesehen jetzt..


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. September 2014)

Man könnte ja bei der Eingabe die Auswahl über ein drop down Menü vorgeben. 

@Thomas - wäre schon schick wenn ihr da was machen könntet


----------



## zymnokxx (3. September 2014)

Ein weiterer Filter bei Rahmen/Kompletträdern wäre für mich auch noch hilfreich: Achsenstandard.


----------



## mr freilauf (4. September 2014)

ich komm nicht in "mein Bikemarkt"

sonst noch wer Probleme damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (8. September 2014)

mr freilauf schrieb:


> ich komm nicht in "mein Bikemarkt"
> 
> sonst noch wer Probleme damit?



permanent!

Außerdem:

der Bikemarkt von heute ist der von gestern um 23 Uhr- seitdem kam nichts mehr hinzu.


----------



## Achtzig (8. September 2014)

Aber irgendwie scheint Artikel einstellen noch zu gehen, oder? Die paar auf der Startseite sind jedenfalls immer andere. Und beim Klick auf weitere neue kommt dann benannter Fehler...


----------



## haekel72 (8. September 2014)

Gibt es vielleicht mal eine Antwort von einem Admin oder so?


----------



## Silberrücken (8. September 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie scheint Artikel einstellen noch zu gehen, oder? Die paar auf der Startseite sind jedenfalls immer andere. Und beim Klick auf weitere neue kommt dann benannter Fehler...



Genauso- und das seit heute früh. Alle Dilletanten in den Urlaub geflüchtet......?


----------



## 4mate (8. September 2014)

Hat irgendeiner von euch vielleicht das Kontaktformular am Ende
der Seite im Bikemarkt benutzt um das Problem direkt zu berichten?


----------



## Achtzig (8. September 2014)

Das  Konta-was? Tsss, was es nicht alles gibt... Also zumindest am Telefon gehts wieder ganz normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (8. September 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Hat irgendeiner von euch vielleicht das Kontaktformular am Ende
> der Seite im Bikemarkt benutzt um das Problem direkt zu berichten?


Dieses sogenannte Kontaktformular habe ich des öfteren benutzt; niemals erfolgte eine Reaktion. Deshalb ignoriere ich es inzwischen.....


----------



## TwoFingerFrank (9. September 2014)

Thomas schrieb:


> Die Suche läuft seit gestern Abend auch wieder rund.



hab einen artikel verkauf, finde ihn aber immer noch unter zu verkaufen... was da los ?  :-D


----------



## 4mate (9. September 2014)

Der zitierte Beitrag ist vom 15. Januar 2008


----------



## Unterlandler (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich habe gerade einen Artikel eingestellt, kann aber nirgendwo finden, wie ich den Button 'Verkäufer kontaktieren' angezeigt bekomme? Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## 4mate (26. Oktober 2014)

Kombiniere: Da du der Verkäufer bist brauchst du dich nicht selbst
kontaktieren, ergo ist auch der Button "für dich" nicht da


----------



## Unterlandler (26. Oktober 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Kombiniere: Da du der Verkäufer bist brauchst du dich nicht selbst
> kontaktieren, ergo ist auch der Button "für dich" nicht da
> Anhang anzeigen 331253



hallo 4mate,

das habe ich auch schon vermutet, aber der button ist auch nicht da, wenn ich nicht eingeloggt bin ...
hier mein inserat - kannst du den button sehen?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ram-x01-170mm-gxp-gegen-eine-mit-175-mm-lange


----------



## 4mate (26. Oktober 2014)

Mein Teil-Screenshot ist selbstverständlich von deinem Inserat.

Wer nicht eingeloggt ist kann keine Verkäufer kontaktieren weil
er als Gast nicht identizifierbar ist


----------



## Unterlandler (26. Oktober 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Mein Teil-Screenshot ist selbstverständlich von deinem Inserat.
> 
> Wer nicht eingeloggt ist kann keine Verkäufer kontaktieren weil
> er als Gast nicht identizifierbar ist



Sorry , hab den Anhang gar nicht gesehen,

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Silberrücken (30. Oktober 2014)

Bikemarkt spielt gerade mal wieder "verrückt" ......



.....und gerade mal wieder "repariert" und das unter einer Stunde.


----------



## -N0bodY- (31. Oktober 2014)

Der Bikemarkt kennt gerade keinen Eintrag bei Hersteller an und somit ist das ändern/erstellen eines Artikels nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeranger (31. Oktober 2014)

es werden gerade gar keine Fotos angezeigt


----------



## 4mate (31. Oktober 2014)




----------



## freeranger (31. Oktober 2014)

freeranger schrieb:


> es werden gerade gar keine Fotos angezeigt



o.k. Korrektur: es werden in der Listenansicht keine Fotos angezeigt


----------



## Jar_head (31. Oktober 2014)

ja bei mir das gleiche.. Dachte schon es hängt mit dem Ad-Blocker zusammen.


----------



## the donkey (31. Oktober 2014)

Wat los noch immer keine Bilder!!


----------



## pnebling (13. November 2014)

Bei nem Kauf als "Bezahlt" markiert, es kam aber "Ware erhalten" an.


----------



## Martina H. (16. November 2014)

Kann ich einen Verkauf zurücknehmen?

Ich habe versehentlich einen Artikel für einen User als verkauft markiert - der war aber nicht der Käufer (eine Verwechslung meinerseits). Kann man den Verkauf zurücksetzen, stornieren?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. November 2014)

Der Bikemarkt macht wieder Probleme, Artikel wurde verkauft, ist jedoch immernoch bei den Anzeigen gelistet.

Habe den Artikel jetzt deaktiviert, aber Problem sollte trotzdem gefixt werden.


----------



## freeranger (27. November 2014)

Im Bikemarkt wird bei mir seit gestern nur die erste Anfrage sichtbar, es lässt sich nicht antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (29. November 2015)

@rik  Wenn ich im BM meine Mailabos verwalten will wird mir angezeigt das ich keine habe, ich habe aber 3 abos. 

Kann man da mal nachschauen was da ist?


----------



## Marcus (30. November 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Kann man da mal nachschauen was da ist?



Ich kann sie in deinem Account sehen. Warst du evt. mit einem anderen Account eingeloggt?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Enginejunk (30. November 2015)

mh nö, eigentlich wie immer. ich probiers gleich nochmal.
EDIT: Nö, da kommt nur das ich noch keine Suchabos erstellt habe. 
Bekomme dennoch täglich die mails und wenn ich dort auf den link zum abbestellen klicke erscheint auch nur "Noch keine Suchabos erstellt".


----------



## Marcus (30. November 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> mh nö, eigentlich wie immer. ich probiers gleich nochmal.



Bitte melde dich mal im Bikemarkt ab (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/logout) und wieder an.


----------



## Enginejunk (30. November 2015)

ha, das hat geholfen. wer weiss was da war, danke dir.


----------



## Pure_Power (10. Dezember 2015)

@rik 
Bei mir kommen seit heute keine Email Benachrichtigungen mehr an.
Gestern ging es noch. Heute bei Bewertung und Anfrage keine Mail bekommen...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (10. Dezember 2015)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen seit heute keine Email Benachrichtigungen mehr an.
> Gestern ging es noch. Heute bei Bewertung und Anfrage keine Mail bekommen...



Hi,

die Mails gehen bei uns problemlos raus (heute bisher 3 Mails) und werden vom Mailserver deines Providers auch erfolgreich angenommen. Hast du zufällig mal im Spam-Folder nachgeschaut?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Pure_Power (10. Dezember 2015)

Die 3 Mails sind definitiv nicht angekommen, dieser Mail Account hat gar kein Spam Folder. Die Benachrichtigung über deine Antwort kam per Mail an. Inzwischen bekomme ich auch wieder die Mails vom Bikemarkt. Ich hatte das Problem schon einmal vor einigen Wochen/Monaten. Damals hattest Du irgendwas neu gestartet.


----------



## yemajah (31. Dezember 2015)

Moin, bei mir ist der Bikemarkt seit etwa ein bis zwei Monaten total langsam geworden. Da unser Internet manchmal etwas lahm ist, dachte ich erst, dass es daran liegt, aber die anderen Seiten funktionieren deutlich schneller. Der Bikemarkt hängt im Bildschirmaufbau und bei der Texteingabe in der Suchfunktion. Gibt es da irgendwelche bekannten Einschränkungen? Ich habe ein Macbook, OS 10.9.5, und benutze Safari.


----------



## Pure_Power (31. Dezember 2015)

Habe ich seit ein paar Wochen auch. Bikemarkt und auch das Fotoalbum hängt sehr (wirklich sehr sehr) oft.


----------



## Marcus (31. Dezember 2015)

yemajah schrieb:


> Gibt es da irgendwelche bekannten Einschränkungen?



Ist aktuell nichts Derartiges bekannt. Hast du es testweise mal mit einem anderen Browser versucht (Chrome, Firefox)?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Ganz_Edel (1. Januar 2016)

Bei mir spinnt im Moment der Titel der Anzeige. Bei der bestehenden Anzeige hat es von "2012/2014" alles bis auf die 2 abgeschnitten und beim Nachbearbeiten der Anzeige zeigt er den noch vollständigen Titel an, nach dem Speichern dann nicht mehr. Bei der neuen Anzeige die ich erstellen wollte macht er das selbe.
Edit: Mag wohl den Schrägstrich nicht, in allen erdenklichen Kombinationen werden alle Zahlen nach der ersten 2 abgeschnitten. Buchstaben gehen wieder einwandfrei. Strange.


----------



## Marcus (1. Januar 2016)

Ganz_Edel schrieb:


> Edit: Mag wohl den Schrägstrich nicht, in allen erdenklichen Kombinationen werden alle Zahlen nach der ersten 2 abgeschnitten. Buchstaben gehen wieder einwandfrei. Strange.



Danke für den Hinweis, ich glaube ich habe eine Idee, wo ich suchen muss…

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Ganz_Edel (1. Januar 2016)

Hab noch Screenshots angehängt, dass man besser sieht was ich meine.


----------



## yemajah (1. Januar 2016)

rik schrieb:


> Ist aktuell nichts Derartiges bekannt. Hast du es testweise mal mit einem anderen Browser versucht (Chrome, Firefox)?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik


Huhu, habe ich derzeit nicht installiert, aber ggf. probiere ich das mal. LG


----------



## Pure_Power (4. Januar 2016)

@rik
Ich habe Anfang Dezember (07.12.2015 08:10) den Preis von 60 auf 59 Euro aktualisiert.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/699381
Dabei, oder danach hat irgendetwas in Beschreibung und Titel "00 11-21 9" verschluckt.
Ich habe definitiv nur den Preis verändert. Ein nachträgliches verbessern ist nicht möglich, da es mir dann korrekt dargestellt wird, also mit 00 11-21 9. Live fehlt 00 11-21 9 dann wieder...
Danke!


*edit* Hier ist das gleiche passiert: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/699368-shimano-xt-cs-m77kassette-9-fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (4. Januar 2016)

Passiert mir aktuell auch 

Im Bikemarkt werden alle Zahlen die mit 0 anfangen verschluckt


----------



## Pure_Power (4. Januar 2016)

Es sind sogar längst verkaufe Artikel betroffen (bei Verkauf korrekt dargestellt!).


----------



## Marcus (5. Januar 2016)

Ganz_Edel schrieb:


> Bei mir spinnt im Moment der Titel der Anzeige.





Pure_Power schrieb:


> Dabei, oder danach hat irgendetwas in Beschreibung und Titel "00 11-21 9" verschluckt.





kRoNiC schrieb:


> Passiert mir aktuell auch





Pure_Power schrieb:


> Es sind sogar längst verkaufe Artikel betroffen (bei Verkauf korrekt dargestellt!).



So, das sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren - sorry für die Störung!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## SpeedFreak (6. Januar 2016)

hmm, bei mir verweigert der Firefox im Bikemarkt seit gestern die Kontaktaufnahme mit den über https eingebundenen Bildern. Ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung zwecks unsicherem Zertifikat. Wenn ich die Bildlinks mit Firebug wieder auf http stelle kann ich die Bilder sehen. Im Internet Explorer läufts allerdings ganz normal...
Hat vielleicht noch jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## Marcus (6. Januar 2016)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> hmm, bei mir verweigert der Firefox im Bikemarkt seit gestern die Kontaktaufnahme mit den über https eingebundenen Bildern. Ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung zwecks unsicherem Zertifikat.



Hi,

wo sind denn diese Bilder eingebunden (Link zur Seite, auf der der Fehler auftritt)?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## kRoNiC (6. Januar 2016)

Bei mir schluckt er immer noch die Zahlen im Verkaufsangebot. Im Titel wurde es gefixt aber im Verkaufstext geht es immer noch nicht.


----------



## SpeedFreak (6. Januar 2016)

rik schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo sind denn diese Bilder eingebunden (Link zur Seite, auf der der Fehler auftritt)?
> 
> ...


Hallo rik,

das Problem ist direkt im Bikemarkt. Sowohl in der Listen- als auch in der Detailansicht. Weil´s mir gerade auffällt: Mir fehlt auh das Logo links oben und anscheinend das css vom Topmenu im Forum... Wie gesagt im IE funkt. alles normal, nur der FF zickt rum...
Anbei noch 2 screens...


----------



## Marcus (6. Januar 2016)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> das Problem ist direkt im Bikemarkt.



Kopiere bitte mal die URL aus der Adresszeile und gib sie mir. Außerdem wäre ich an der genauen Versionsnummer deines Firefox interessiert. Hast du Browser-Add-ons installiert und aktiv?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## SpeedFreak (6. Januar 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/all

FF Version 43.0.3

Browser AddOns:
- Adblock (dürfte nicht verantwortlich sein, die Werbung seh ich ja ;-) )
- Firebug
- Lastpass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (6. Januar 2016)

Auch mit FF unterwegs, Bilder & Logo, alles da:





Vermutlich deshalb ein "Browser-Problem", kein aktueller Flash-Player,
Ghostery (falls Erweiterung vorhanden) blockt, "alte/nicht mehr gültige" Cookies, usw.

Welches Betriebssystem kommt zum Einsatz?


----------



## SpeedFreak (6. Januar 2016)

BS ist Windows 7

Ich hab auch grad mal den irefox zurückgestetzt, aber ohne Erfolg... :-(


----------



## Marcus (6. Januar 2016)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/all
> 
> FF Version 43.0.3



Ok, mit dieser Kombination funktioniert es hier sauber. Du sagtest, dass du eine Meldung wegen eines unsicheren Zertifikats bekommst. Kannst du mir da mal die Details des angemeckerten Zertifikats geben? Irgendwie werden wir dem Problem auf die Schliche kommen…

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## SpeedFreak (6. Januar 2016)

so, habs gefunden 

Avast! hat das Zertifikat blockiert. Ich hab jetzt avast deaktiviert, das Zertifikat installiert über die Ausnahmeregel, avast wieder aktiviert und alles läuft...
Sorry für die Umstände...

Edit: ich muß avast deaktiviert lassen, sonst funktioniert´s wieder nicht mehr...

Edit 2: avast update und es funktioniert...


----------



## Marcus (6. Januar 2016)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> Avast! hat das Zertifikat blockiert.



Für mich wäre das ein deutliches Zeichen, dieses Avast wegzuwerfen ;-)

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## SpeedFreak (6. Januar 2016)

jup, für mich auch ;-) bin eh schon auf der Suche nach einer Alternative....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (9. Januar 2016)

Es werden immer noch die Zahlen aus der Artikelbeschreibung im Bikemarkt gelöscht. Nicht alle, aber viele. Ich vermute es hängt damit zusammen, wenn nach der Zahl ein Sonderzeichen steht. Bei mir wurde zum beispiel aus Lochkreis 170/64 ein Lochkreis 1


----------



## kRoNiC (9. Januar 2016)

Ja, das Problem hab ich auch noch


----------



## Marcus (9. Januar 2016)

ernmar schrieb:


> Es werden immer noch die Zahlen aus der Artikelbeschreibung im Bikemarkt gelöscht. Nicht alle, aber viele. Ich vermute es hängt damit zusammen, wenn nach der Zahl ein Sonderzeichen steht. Bei mir wurde zum beispiel aus Lochkreis 170/64 ein Lochkreis 1



Hallo,

wir schauen uns das an.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## ernmar (9. Januar 2016)

Danke


----------



## HEIZER (9. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Januar 2016)

kann ich bestaetigen


----------



## Pure_Power (10. Januar 2016)

@rik hier schon wieder genau das Gleiche:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/657982-specialized-deviant-carbon-gr-l

Ich habe nur den Preis reduziert. Anzeigentext wird fehlerhaft dargestellt, bei Edit passt der Text wieder...

*edit* Es sind (bei mir) noch mehr Anzeigen betroffen... Das machen wir dann am besten per PN.

Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, warum die Anfragenquote so spürbar abgerissen ist. Ich würde auch nicht bei einem _Depp _kaufen wollen, der bei wichtigen Details nicht einmal einen graden Satz hinbekommt.


----------



## Pure_Power (10. Januar 2016)

Das neue Feature: "Frage zu Artikel stellen" habe ich grade erst entdeckt...




Schön dass das auch noch bei bereits verkauften Artikeln funktioniert. Ebenso die mögliche Eigenkonversation als Verkäufer. Sinn?
Ich bevorzuge ja eher KISS anstatt MAYA. Generell bin ich immer wieder erstaunt, wie ihr hier am offenen Herzen live operiert @rik .

*edit*
Was noch viel _schöner _ist, das Ganze ist unmoderiert (Frage wird direkt ohne Freigabe angezeigt!) und pseudo anonym (Username vom Fragesteller public nicht sichtbar).
Schöne neue Spielwiese für Trolle 

*edit_2*
Geht die verstrichene Zeit für Antworten auf solche Fragen auch zu Lasten meiner Antwortzeit im Bikemarkt Profil ?


----------



## Marcus (11. Januar 2016)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Schön dass das auch noch bei bereits verkauften Artikeln funktioniert. Ebenso die mögliche Eigenkonversation als Verkäufer. Sinn?



Welche Gefahr siehst du konkret?



> *edit*
> Was noch viel _schöner _ist, das Ganze ist unmoderiert (Frage wird direkt ohne Freigabe angezeigt!) und pseudo anonym (Username vom Fragesteller public nicht sichtbar).
> Schöne neue Spielwiese für Trolle



Es steht dir frei, unpassende Fragen/Antworten zu melden. Eine Vorab-Moderation ist auf Grund der Menge nicht durchführbar.



> *edit_2*
> Geht die verstrichene Zeit für Antworten auf solche Fragen auch zu Lasten meiner Antwortzeit im Bikemarkt Profil ?



Nein.


----------



## kRoNiC (11. Januar 2016)

Das mit dem verschlucken von Links/Zahlen in der Anzeige funktioniert immer noch nicht. Hier verschluckt er den halben Link: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...s-42t-sprocket-16t-fur-umbau-von-1x10-schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (11. Januar 2016)

Bei mir verschluckt er mittlerweile nicht nur Zahlen, sondern ganze Wörter bzw. Satzabschnitte. Bitte findet schnellstmöglich eine Lösung. So macht es doch keinen Sinn einen Artikel zu verkaufen. Die Leute verstehen meine Anzeigen gar nicht bzw. denken ich bin zu blöd zum Schreiben.


----------



## Marcus (11. Januar 2016)

ernmar schrieb:


> Bei mir verschluckt er mittlerweile nicht nur Zahlen, sondern ganze Wörter bzw. Satzabschnitte.



Bitte immer Beispiellinks mit angeben. Wir haben heute schon einige Sachen behoben, nicht auszuschließen, dass wir noch etwas übersehen haben. Danke und viele Grüße.


----------



## Pure_Power (11. Januar 2016)

Text unvollständig + URL bei Preisvergleich verschluckt
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/698709-reset-racing-hollowlite-mtb-bsa-68-73-5117-schwarz

Text unvollständig (rper. Es):
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/657278-camelbak-velobak-shirt-men-s-medium-zipper


----------



## Marcus (11. Januar 2016)

@Pure_Power Danke, das hilft uns weiter!


----------



## dickerbert (15. Januar 2016)

Ich schieße mal nicht mit einem Problem dazwischen, sondern mit einer Frage:
So langsam sind die Filter Möglichkeiten richtig gut geworden. Wird langfristig vielleicht auch an Operatoren gearbeitet wie UND, ODER, etc.? 
Gerade wenn man nach SRAM X.0 Teilen sucht, hat man prinzipiell vier Möglichkeiten zu suchen: x.0, x.0, x0, xo. Wäre Klasse, wenn man diese vier Schreibweisen mit ODER verknüpfen könnte und mit einer Suchanfrage alles ausgegeben wird, was einen dieser Begriffe enthält. 

Ideal wäre die Einteilung mit Klammern! Dann wäre zum Beispiel sowas möglich:
SRAM (ODER(x.0, x.0, x0, xo)) UND (ODER(Drehgriff*, Gripshift)) --> findet z. B. "SRAM xo Drehgriffe" als auch "SRAM x.0 Gripshift"


----------



## grobi59 (16. Januar 2016)

Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Käufer der nicht zahlen will und habe bereits zwei Mails an [email protected] geschickt und nach über einer Woche immer noch keine Antwort!!

Wer hilft mir?


----------



## Pure_Power (16. Januar 2016)

Negativ bewerten und Artikel neu einstellen? Geht es um die Float 40?
Nach meinem Rechtsverständnis entsteht hier im Bikemarkt ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag (inkl. Abnahmepflicht) nach entsprechendem Dialog und abschliessendem auf "Artikel verkaufen an" klicken. Wenn du gemein bist, gehst Du zum Anwalt und pochst auf den Verkauf.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. Januar 2016)

Bei mir geht immer noch nicht mit dem Link einfügen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/713347-vitus-escarpe-pro-2015-m


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Januar 2016)

kann sich mal jemand um mein problem kümmern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beeer (25. Januar 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich schieße mal nicht mit einem Problem dazwischen, sondern mit einer Frage:
> So langsam sind die Filter Möglichkeiten richtig gut geworden. Wird langfristig vielleicht auch an Operatoren gearbeitet wie UND, ODER, etc.?



Du meinst in PHP? Grüße


----------



## dickerbert (25. Januar 2016)

Ich meine in der Benutzeroberfläche. Ob und wie das umgesetzt wird, ist eine Baustelle um die ich mich nicht kümmern kann. Da der Operator "-" aber auch funktioniert, sollte der Rest doch auch machbar sein, oder?


----------



## dodderer (25. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
man kann ja jetzt öffentlich Fragen stellen, aber das ist teilweise ein doofes System. Wenn ich nach der Anrede, oder am Schluß, oder sionstwann, einen Zeilenwechsel machen will, also "enter" drücke, dann ist der Text so wie er gerade ist als Frage drin. Könnte man das ändern?
Grüße


----------



## xxRS88xx (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo Admin-Team!

Bei mir taucht seit Gestern folgende Meldung auf:

*"Hallo, da wir davon ausgehen, dass du gewerblicher Anbieter bist, haben wir deinen Account-Typ ebenfalls auf gewerblich umgestellt. Weitere Informationen findest du hier: Gewerbliche Händler."*

Da ich allerdings kein Händler bin, kein Gewerbe angemeldet habe und bei euch im Bikemarkt nur private Dinge verkaufe, möchte ich euch bitten meinen Account wieder auf "Privat" umzustellen. Sitze hier schon auf Kohlen, da ich nichtmal mehr Dinge einkaufen kann, die ich für mein neues Bike benötige.

Cheers,
Sebastian


----------



## Enginejunk (31. Januar 2016)

wenn ich bei dir indn bikemarkt schaue stehst du normal als Privater Verkäufer drin.


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2016)

innsbrooklyn schrieb:


> Hallo Admin-Team!
> 
> Bei mir taucht seit Gestern folgende Meldung auf:
> 
> ...



Bei mir stehts du ebenfalls als privat drin.

@rik 

Ich habe öfter das Problem, dass bereits verkaufte Artikel immernoch im Bikemarkt angezeigt werden und Käufer Anfragen an mich senden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (1. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich habe öfter das Problem, dass bereits verkaufte Artikel immernoch im Bikemarkt angezeigt werden und Käufer Anfragen an mich senden.



https://hilfe.mtb-news.de/72/bikema...-verkauft-er-wird-aber-trotzdem-noch-gelistet


----------



## Pure_Power (1. Februar 2016)

*edit*


----------



## kRoNiC (6. Februar 2016)

Problem ist scheinbar immer noch nicht gelöst ... Frisst immer noch die Links in den Anzeigen ... Langsam nervt es


----------



## xrated (7. Februar 2016)

Und bei mir taucht ein Angebot 2x auf, als öffentlich und als nicht-veröffentlicht. Warum kann man eigentlich keine noch nicht veröffentlichten Anzeigen löschen?


----------



## ernmar (12. Februar 2016)

Seit wann werden Bikemarkt Anzeigen mit diesem Kommentar einfach so gelöscht?:
Deaktiviert (Grund: Der Artikel verfügt über keine vernünftige Preisangabe und wurde deaktiviert. Bitte veröffentliche den Artikel erneut mit einer richtigen Preisangabe.)

Ich habe gerade nochmal die AGB's gelesen, da steht nirgends, dass ich einen "vernünftigen" Preis angeben muss...


----------



## dickerbert (12. Februar 2016)

Heul doch!
Kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, eine realistische Preisvorstellung anzugeben. Ich hasse all die 1€ Artikel, die einem das Filtern und Sortieren nach dem Preis zur Hölle machen. 
Finde ich gut, dass solche Angebote endlich gelöscht werden.


----------



## Marcus (12. Februar 2016)

ernmar schrieb:


> Seit wann werden Bikemarkt Anzeigen mit diesem Kommentar einfach so gelöscht?:



Schon immer.


----------



## ernmar (12. Februar 2016)

Dann bin ich anscheinend seit 4Jahren durchs Raster gefallen 
Naja gut zu wissen. Wenn es irgendwo in den AGB's stehen würde, die man bei jeder Anzeige akzeptieren muss, wüssten es vielleicht auch mehr Leute.


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe im Bikemarkt ein Rad zum verkauf inseriert welches ich nicht über die allgemeine Suchfunktion finde. (Freeride/Downhill, Canyon)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-2013-m-fox-float-kashima-rock-shox-vivid-air

Wenn ich mich im Bikemarkt anmelde finde ich es unter meinen anzeigen. Aber wie gesagt, über die allgemeine Suchfunktion nicht.
Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?? 

Gruß Al


----------



## Marcus (23. Februar 2016)

Also ich sehe es direkt hier an fünfter Stelle (2016-02-23 16:29:53): http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/search/index?q_ft=canyon+torque+2013

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (28. Februar 2016)

Ich sehe es auch. Je nach Suchbegriff (mit/ohne 2013) weiter oben oder weiter unten.


----------



## hulster (1. März 2016)

Ich bin gerade ein wenig von Blindheit geschlagen. Es gibt ja die neue Funktion "Frage stellen" bei der aber alles öffentlich sichtbar ist.
Wie komm ich den jetzt auf die alte Anfrage? Wenn nen Preis VHB ist möchte ich die Verhandlung ja nicht unbedingt öffentlich führen.
Ich hab vor 2 Wochen noch selbst nen Artikel verkauft, wo die Anfrage Funktion noch da war.
Bin ich wirklich nur blind, oder haben die wirklich in den letzten 2 Wochen was geändert?


----------



## -N0bodY- (1. März 2016)

Ist folgendes Problem bekannt?:

Habe zwei Anzeigen in denen ich per Link zur Artikel Seite des Herstellers verweise. Den Link zeigt ehr aber nicht komplett an, obwohl er volständig im Text auftaucht.
Hab ich was falsch gemacht oder ist das ein"Bug"?

Hier die beiden Anzeigen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/740945-marzocchi-55-eta
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/740934-marzocchi-55-tst2


----------



## ernmar (2. März 2016)

Das Problem besteht schon länger


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. März 2016)

Ok.... Und eine Lösung in Sicht? Oder ist die Ursache noch nicht geklärt?


----------



## hulster (2. März 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade ein wenig von Blindheit geschlagen. Es gibt ja die neue Funktion "Frage stellen" bei der aber alles öffentlich sichtbar ist.
> Wie komm ich den jetzt auf die alte Anfrage? Wenn nen Preis VHB ist möchte ich die Verhandlung ja nicht unbedingt öffentlich führen.
> Ich hab vor 2 Wochen noch selbst nen Artikel verkauft, wo die Anfrage Funktion noch da war.
> Bin ich wirklich nur blind, oder haben die wirklich in den letzten 2 Wochen was geändert?



Hab es selbst herausgefunden. Scheint so, dass Anfragen nur bei nicht gewerblichen Nutzern gehen. Das könnte sich aber für Gewerbliche geändert haben, da ich eine Anzeige gefunden habe, wo um eine "Anfrage" gebeten wird, ich aber nur "Kaufen" oder "Preisvorschlag machen" kann.


----------



## Marcus (2. März 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Wenn nen Preis VHB ist möchte ich die Verhandlung ja nicht unbedingt öffentlich führen.



Du kannst mit der Funktion "Preisvorschlag" dem Händler deinen Wunschpreis nennen. Der Händler kann dieses annehmen oder ablehnen und dir im letzten Fall auch ein Gegenanbot machen, über das du informiert wirst. Pro Artikel kannst du bis zu drei Angebote machen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (2. März 2016)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> ist das ein"Bug"?



Ist ein Bug.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## hulster (2. März 2016)

rik schrieb:


> Du kannst mit der Funktion "Preisvorschlag" dem Händler deinen Wunschpreis nennen. Der Händler kann dieses annehmen oder ablehnen und dir im letzten Fall auch ein Gegenanbot machen, über das du informiert wirst. Pro Artikel kannst du bis zu drei Angebote machen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik



Das habe ich gesehen und verstanden. Ich kann aber keinen Text beifügen. Ich kann mich aber nicht mit ihm wie bei einer Anfrage unterhalten. Fragen kann ich nur öffentlich stellen. Eine Unterhaltung sprich PN kann ich mit einem gewerblichen Nutzer auch nicht anfangen. Wieso?
Ich finde die Anfrage Option sollte auch bei einem gewerblichen zu Verfügung stehen.Oder er sollte selbst entscheiden können ob sie bei seine Angeboten auftaucht, wenn der Grund ist, dass der Kommunikationsaufwand zu hoch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeamsrider (10. März 2016)

Hallo,
habe Probleme bei der Kaufabwicklung. Zeigt nicht den aktuellen Status an und kann auch keine Trackingdaten eingeben!


----------



## viperman666 (11. März 2016)

hi,
ich hab z.Z. das Problem das keine Anfragen mehr durch eine rote Zahl angezeigt werden. Ich bekomm es nur durch privat Emails mit.
Auch sind bei mir die Rubriken immer alle grau.Es werden keine neuen Artikel mehr angezeigt!


----------



## Marcus (11. März 2016)

viperman666 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich hab z.Z. das Problem das keine Anfragen mehr durch eine rote Zahl angezeigt werden. Ich bekomm es nur durch privat Emails mit.
> Auch sind bei mir die Rubriken immer alle grau.Es werden keine neuen Artikel mehr angezeigt!



Hallo,

ein paar Jobs sind da etwas hinten dran, der Stau wird aber gerade abgearbeitet!

So sieht das aktuell aus, die grüne Linie muss erst wieder unten ankommen …




 

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## viperman666 (11. März 2016)

Alles klar Danke!!!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. März 2016)

Hi Forum Team,

habe heute zum zweiten Male festgestellt, dass von mir ordnungsgemäß verkaufte und abgehakte Artikel nicht aus den veröffentlichten Anzeigen herausgenommen werden, wie sonst auch. Trotz "Verkauft" sind sie noch online, öffentlich noch einsehbar und ich bekomme Anfragen. Bitte beheben.

Danke

VG Rudi


----------



## Marcus (14. März 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> habe heute zum zweiten Male festgestellt, dass von mir ordnungsgemäß verkaufte und abgehakte Artikel nicht aus den veröffentlichten Anzeigen herausgenommen werden



Mein Tipp:

https://hilfe.mtb-news.de/72/bikema...-verkauft-er-wird-aber-trotzdem-noch-gelistet

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (21. März 2016)

Hallo @rik Die Benachrichtigungen über Anfragen hängen bei mir grade, die rote 2 will nicht verschwinden. Danke.


----------



## Marcus (21. März 2016)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Hallo @rik Die Benachrichtigungen über Anfragen hängen bei mir grade, die rote 2 will nicht verschwinden. Danke.



Gleich wieder besser!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## belgiummtb (22. März 2016)

hey,

kurze Frage, habe vor fast 3 Wochn einen Artikel verkauft.  Der Käufer meinte er wirft die Überweisung ein und dann würde ich es schicken konnen.  Seit aber nur mehreren Tagen meldet er sich nicht mehr, Geld ist auch keins da.  zwischenzeitlich habe ich noch ein paar Artikel bekommen und die Überweisung kamen auch an.
Der Käufer hat auch letzten Samstag gekauft, und dort scheint auch alles normal gelaufen zu sein (bekam schon eine Bewertung).  Ich würde gerne den Artikel nun wiede rein stellen, weiss aber nicht ob dies korrekt ist und ob ich dies machen darf?  ich habe in mehrmals angeschrieben per pn und auf dem bikemarkt aber keine Reaktion... Auktion #745583
was meint ihr?


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2016)

Einfach nochmal einstellen, das Geld von dem Käufer wirst du wohl nicht sehen. negative Bewertung nicht vergessen!


----------



## belgiummtb (22. März 2016)

dann wird er mich bestimmt auch negativ bewerten, und das würde ich gerne vermeiden... man man man ws für ein Kak


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2016)

Warum? Du kannst doch nichts dafür, dass er nicht zahlt. 

Du kannst auch die Option wählen ohne Bewertung


----------



## belgiummtb (22. März 2016)

weil ich dieses Theater schonmal hatte das sich einer nach zwei Monaten gemeldet hatte und meinte seine Oma, dann die visa karte und der flug war auch schuld... dann ein ganzes Theater gehabt bevor die negativ Bewertung bei mir weg war....
aber gut werde es wohl so machen...


----------



## Der_GruE (23. März 2016)

Hab mal ne kurze Fage.Habt ihr auch Probleme Bilder im Bikemarkt hochzuladen?Dauert ewig wenns denn mal klappt.Die selben Bilder bei kleinanzeigen nur Sekunden.


----------



## belgiummtb (23. März 2016)

Ne


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2016)

Hi, 

ich habe folgendes "Problem". Wenn ich nach "Orte" suche, funktioniert das nicht bei Orten die mit Bindestrich verbunden sind z.B. Rhein-Neckar-Kreis. Da kommt immer nur eine leere Seite, obwohl es Auktionen für diesen Ort gibt. Das ist mir auch schon für andere Ort mit Punkten im Namen aufgefallen. 
Allerdings wird die Seite auch nie richtig zu Ende geladen... 

Is it a bug or a feature? 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (25. März 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach "Orte" suche, funktioniert das nicht bei Orten die mit Bindestrich
> verbunden sind z.B. Rhein-Neckar-Kreis. Da kommt immer nur eine leere Seite,


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2016)

Hmmm, nur wo sind meine Artikel? Wobei ich nicht mal diesen einen Artikel angezeigt bekomme:





Es funktioniert aber bei Einzelnamenstädten wie Heidelberg oder Mannheim - wobei ich auch da natürlich nicht sicher sein kann, dass wirklich alle Artikel auch angezeigt werden...


----------



## 4mate (25. März 2016)

Nun ja es funktioniert nur weil der Kreis in der Überschrift steht.
Deine zahlreichen Anzeigen werden nicht berücksichtigt.
Da würde ich doch mal meinen wollen: Ein Bug

Edith schreibt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/724919-custom-ungelabelt-racebike-carbon-29-x0-reba

Es wird nur so angezeigt, tatsächlich steht in dieser Anzeige nur der Ort und
nirgends RNK. Interessant! Probiere es doch auch so und trage den Wohnort ein,
natürlich nur wenn du das möchtest


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2016)

Nicht, dass ich glaube, dass dann mehr Leute meine Anzeigen sehen, aber ich nutze diese Art der Suchfunktion sehr gerne und muss leider feststellen, dass es hier im Bikemarkt nicht geht - würde mich freuen, wenn der BUG behoben werden könnte


----------



## 4mate (25. März 2016)

Habe noch editiert


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2016)

Aber ich bekomme ja nicht mal die Anzeige die du oben gepostet hast angezeigt  Daran ändert ja auch die Änderungen meiner Anzeigen nix. Und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es im RNK sonst keine Anzeigen gibt, dazu fahren hier viel zu viele Biker rum.


----------



## 4mate (25. März 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber ich bekomme ja nicht mal die Anzeige die du oben gepostet hast angezeigt


Browsereinstellungen! Welcher Browser?


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2016)

Glaube meinem Browser ist es egal, ob in der DB nach "einem" Wort oder mehreren gesucht wird:





Aber der Vollständigkeitshalber: FF 45.0.1

Aber mein Suchergebnis sieht eh ganz anders aus als deins


----------



## 4mate (25. März 2016)

Ich habe aber denselben Browser in Win 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2016)

tauschste?


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2016)

Aaah warte. Du suchst nach "Rhein-Neckar-Kreis" als Suchbegriff... Wenn ich so suche, sieht mein Ergebnis wie deines aus 

Ich meinte aber das da:





Wenn ich da auf "Rhein-Neckar-Kreis" klicke kommt NIX, bei Heidelberg 8 Seiten anzeigen...


----------



## drobbel (29. März 2016)

Mal was anderes, warum gibt es eigentlich bei Gabeln die Federwegsoptionen 130-150 und 140-160? (Warum die Überschneidung und warum überhaupt mehrere Längen zusammenfassen?) Das macht das Suchen nach einer 150er Gabel maximal umständlich...


----------



## Marcus (29. März 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> (Warum die Überschneidung und warum überhaupt mehrere Längen zusammenfassen?) Das macht das Suchen nach einer 150er Gabel maximal umständlich...



Es reicht wenn du eins von beiden auswählst - die 150er sind dann schon dabei. Die Bereiche existieren nur für die Filterung; bei der Eingabe wird ja ein exakter Wert abgefragt.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## drobbel (29. März 2016)

Wäre es nicht auch sinnvoll, nur einen einen Wert auswählen zu können? Sollen so Gabeln nicht durchs Raster fallen, deren Federweg keine glatten Zentimeter beträgt, wie z.B. 145mm? (Gibt es das überhaupt?  )


----------



## Marcus (29. März 2016)

Es ist eine Abwägung zwischen "(fast) alle vorhandenen Werte anzeigen" oder "eine vorsortierte Liste von Federwegsbereichen anzeigen". Letzteres sollte deutlich schneller zum Ziel führen und wurde deshalb auch so umgesetzt.

Denkbar wäre noch eine zusätzliche Auswahl, mit der man den gewünschten Federweg exakt vorgeben kann. Dann hat man aber wieder zwei verschiedene Möglichkeiten für den selben Filter, was auch wieder verwirrend sein könnte. Schwierig …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (27. April 2016)

Ist es normal, dass inzwischen Werbung schon hervorgehobene Anzeigen verdeckt?


----------



## Marcus (27. April 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass inzwischen Werbung schon hervorgehobene Anzeigen verdeckt?



Was meinst du genau?


----------



## Bench (27. April 2016)

Habs mal bisschen markiert...


----------



## drobbel (27. April 2016)

Puh, was für schäbige Werbung... Aber verdeckt wird doch nix?!


----------



## Bench (27. April 2016)

Bis gestern waren da noch Anzeigen von User, die man gegen Bezahlung da hin platzieren konnte.
Die Werbung ist dieselbe, wie ganz oben, da geht sie waagrecht und doppelt, in zwei Reihen.
Bis gestern nacht war die auch noch nicht da.

Wenns wenigstens "normale" Werbung wäre, aber so unseriöse, dass man denkt, die führt sicher direkt auf ne Exploit-Seite...


----------



## 4mate (27. April 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> Aber verdeckt wird doch nix?!


So ist es


----------



## drobbel (27. April 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Bis gestern waren da noch Anzeigen von User, die man gegen Bezahlung da hin platzieren konnte.
> Die Werbung ist dieselbe, wie ganz oben, da geht sie waagrecht und doppelt, in zwei Reihen.
> Bis gestern nacht war die auch noch nicht da.


Sicher? Das Feld "Top-Artikel" existier ja noch darüber, könnte jetzt nicht beschwören, dass da unten je noch ein Feld mit hervorgehobenen Artikeln war...


> Wenns wenigstens "normale" Werbung wäre, aber so unseriöse, dass man denkt, die führt sicher direkt auf ne Exploit-Seite...


Zustimmung, allerdings wurde mir solche Werbung hier noch nie gezeigt... Der beste Kompromiss ist das Bluhell-Addon, das lässt komischerweise selektiv nur Hibike-Werbung durch


----------



## Marcus (27. April 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Bis gestern waren da noch Anzeigen von User, die man gegen Bezahlung da hin platzieren konnte.



Das stimmt nicht.


----------



## Bench (27. April 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> Sicher? Das Feld "Top-Artikel" existier ja noch darüber, könnte jetzt nicht beschwören, dass da unten je noch ein Feld mit hervorgehobenen Artikeln war...


uuups, sorry. Hab mich total verkuckt 


drobbel schrieb:


> Zustimmung, allerdings wurde mir solche Werbung hier noch nie gezeigt... Der beste Kompromiss ist das Bluhell-Addon, das lässt komischerweise selektiv nur Hibike-Werbung durch


Bluhell gibts für Chrome net. Aber habs schon anders gelöst 



rik schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht.


Sorry, hab mich verguckt, und war zu vorschnell.


----------



## DerandereJan (28. April 2016)

Mal so in die Runde gefragt... werden Anfragen an die Bikemarktbetreuer des Forums eigentlich grundsätzlich ignoriert, oder geht das nur mir so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (28. April 2016)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Mal so in die Runde gefragt... werden Anfragen an die Bikemarktbetreuer des Forums eigentlich grundsätzlich ignoriert, oder geht das nur mir so?



Bitte wende dich per E-Mail an [email protected] oder nutze das Kontaktformular. Manchmal dauert es einen Moment, bis jemand antwortet - das ist abhängig vom Anfragen-Aufkommen.


----------



## DerandereJan (28. April 2016)

Danke rik,
das DU extrem schnell antwortest, durfte ich schon mehrfach erfahren! 

Ich habe natürlich an beide Adressen geschrieben...das erste Mal vor einem Jahr, das zweite Mal letzte Woche...Anliegen betraf das selbe Problem. Antwort beide Male >> Keine.


----------



## Marcus (28. April 2016)

@DerandereJan Ich sag mal an der betreffenden Stelle Bescheid …


----------



## Marcus (28. April 2016)

@DerandereJan Schick mir bitte mal eine PN mit der E-Mail-Adresse, die du bei der Kontaktaufnahme angegeben hast.


----------



## Pure_Power (28. April 2016)

Hallo @rik ,
Ich kann seit einiger Zeit keine Bilder im Anfragen/Verkaufs-Dialog aus meiner Mediathek hochladen.
iPhone5 - iOS 9.3 - Safari
Früher, bis vor 4-6 Wochen ging es problemlos.

Grüße


----------



## Marcus (28. April 2016)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ich kann seit einiger Zeit keine Bilder im Anfragen/Verkaufs-Dialog aus meiner Mediathek hochladen.



Danke, ich schau's mir an!


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. April 2016)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das der "richtige" Fred ist..... aber ich wüsst jetzt sonst auf die Schnelle auch nicht wohin damit.

In der Kategorie Rahmen ( Ich meine jetzt die Haupt Kategorie) fehlt mir irgendwie der Filter für die Laufrad Größe.
In den Unter-Kategorien ist der Filter ja vorhanden.

Kann man das irgendwie "leicht" updaten?
Ich finds irgendwie blöd das in der Oberkategorie der Filter fehlt.


----------



## Marcus (2. Mai 2016)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ich kann seit einiger Zeit keine Bilder im Anfragen/Verkaufs-Dialog aus meiner Mediathek hochladen.
> iPhone5 - iOS 9.3 - Safari
> Früher, bis vor 4-6 Wochen ging es problemlos.



Hey @Pure_Power, 

ich habe es mal durchprobiert, funktioniert hier alles wie es soll (iOS 9.3.1). Kannst du mir mal per E-Mail an [email protected] eine Datei zukommen lassen, bei der so ein Fehler auftritt?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Symion (16. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich eine Nachricht im Bikemarkt öffnen will werde ich nur noch an folgende Adresse weitergeleitet:
http://www.cannondale.com/de-de/Eur...s-background&utm_campaign=DE-scalpel-mtb-news


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coopcoint (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo. Kann man im Bikemarkt auch Ortsbezogen suchen, und wenn ja wie geht das? Dank schon mal


----------



## 4mate (17. Mai 2016)

Einfach in einer Anzeige auf den Ort oder die Postleitzahl klicken und es werden alle
Anzeigen die darunter fallen angezeigt.

Habe das eben getestet mit "Hamburg", es werden 13 Seiten aufgerufen
Hingegen auf der Startseite in die Suche Hamburg eingegeben, werden nur ein paar
Beiträge "gefunden"...  --->


----------



## 4mate (17. Mai 2016)

Ooops...   Sorry!   Doppelpost, die Software hat mich getrickst


----------



## Coopcoint (17. Mai 2016)

Komischer Suchweg...aber immerhin klappt es. Vielen Dank


----------



## ernmar (17. Mai 2016)

Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit über den Reiter "Stöbern" Orte auszuwählen. Da werden dann eine Großzahl an Orten alphabetisch sortiert aufgelistet.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo MTB-News,
bin ich hier richtig, wenn ich mich über Werbung aufregen will? Wenn nicht bitte den Post verschieben. 

Dann rege ich mich jetzt auf: Ehrlich Freunde, ist nicht das erste Mal und nicht das erste Mal, dass ich das schreibe. Ich will nicht unhöflich sein und keinem zu Nahe treten, aber wie soll jemand ins Forum kommen, wenn diese saudämliche Werbung, wie hier auf meinem Tablet, die Navigation verdeckt. Wann lernt ihr das? Das nervt mich, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, in Wirklichkeit tut mich das was anderes, ganz gewaltig und führt dazu, dass mich diese Werbung kreuzweise kann. Ich hasse sie und gehe ihr aus dem Weg wo ich nur kann. Und das nicht nur hier. Werbung ist zum roten Tuch geworden.




 



 


Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coopcoint (19. Mai 2016)

Lad dir doch nen Add-Blocker runter. Hab ich auch gemacht


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Mai 2016)

Coopcoint schrieb:


> Lad dir doch nen Add-Blocker runter. Hab ich auch gemacht


Welchen hast du drauf. Auf dem PC hab ich einen. Da weigern sich zwar manche Seiten weiter zu laden und teilen mir unhöflicherweise mit, dass sie nur zu lesen sind, wenn ich die Werbung zulasse, aber das kann mich mal. Ich brauche die Seiten nicht, gehe ich eben woanders hin und hole mir meine Informationen.
Für Android hab ich aber noch nix gscheits gefunden.


----------



## Coopcoint (19. Mai 2016)

Beim PC verwende ich Adblock Plus. Standart Software von Firefox. Rubtik Add-Ons.
Beim Tablet kannst dir normalerweise auch Firefox als Browserapp runterladen. Funktioniert dann eigentlich genauso wie am PC


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Mai 2016)




----------



## LC4Fun (19. Mai 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ...aber wie soll jemand ins Forum kommen, wenn diese saudämliche Werbung, wie hier auf meinem Tablet, die Navigation verdeckt.
> 
> Rudi



Unterschreib ich jetzt einfach mal so... Auch scheinen die Skripte(?) zum Werbung einblenden gelegentlich die Funktionen am PC Browser zu zerschiessen. Ich kann dann z.B. keine Beiträge mehr erfassen und angeklickte Links reagieren nicht - als ob das Netzwerk weg wäre. 

Die anderen Browsertabs gehen aber, z.B. die mit Pinkbike und so


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Mai 2016)

Coopcoint schrieb:


> Beim PC verwende ich Adblock Plus. Standart Software von Firefox. Rubtik Add-Ons.
> Beim Tablet kannst dir normalerweise auch Firefox als Browserapp runterladen. Funktioniert dann eigentlich genauso wie am PC




lies mal das zu Adbluck plus bzw. Adblock edge
ich bekomme mit Adblock edge werbung im BM

mein 2. Problem im BM ist, der Seitenaufbsu ist extrem langsam....seit heute erscheinen nach 1 min nicht mal die Vorschaubilder
werden die daten vom server wo immer der auch steht per Brieftauben uebermittel.?...so langsam kommt mir der BM vor


----------



## Marcus (23. Mai 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> der Seitenaufbsu ist extrem langsam....seit heute erscheinen nach 1 min nicht mal die Vorschaubilder
> werden die daten vom server wo immer der auch steht per Brieftauben uebermittel.?



Hallo,

wir haben zuletzt keine Auffälligkeiten in dieser Hinsicht beobachtet.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Mai 2016)

@rik



rik schrieb:


> wir haben zuletzt keine Auffälligkeiten



Ich auch nicht, nach wie vor verdeckt die Ritchey Anzeige die Navigation. Wollt oder könnt ihr nichts dagegen tun? Spaßig ist das jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Marcus (23. Mai 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> nach wie vor verdeckt die Ritchey Anzeige die Navigation



Sollte jetzt wieder passen. Bitte nächstes Mal nicht das Bikemarkt-Thema dafür kapern


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Mai 2016)

Danke 

Ja ne, schon klar. War halt grad greifbar, weil ich nicht reinkam. Wo soll ich es denn das nächste mal melden? Bei 
*Vorschläge, Feedback und Hilfe *
oder woanders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (23. Mai 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Bei
> *Vorschläge, Feedback und Hilfe *
> oder woanders?



Gerne im Vorschläge, Feedback und Hilfe-Forum oder einfach per PN an mich!

Danke und viele Grüße

rik


----------



## projekt (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo Rik,

wenn ich im bikemarkt einzelne Speichen anbieten möchte, mag das Sytem einen Einzelpreis von 0,25 € nicht und meint ich möge einen realistischen Preis angeben.

bug oder feature ?

Gruß projekt


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. Mai 2016)

rik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben zuletzt keine Auffälligkeiten in dieser Hinsicht beobachtet.
> 
> ...




heute gehts jetzt erstmal wieder problemlos.
gestern war es teilweise sogar so, wenn ich in Bekleidung/Hosen unten auf die 2 fuer die naechste Seite geklickt hatte,
kam statt der 2. Seite der Gesamtuebersicht ploetzlich ein einzelnes Angebot


----------



## Marcus (23. Mai 2016)

projekt schrieb:


> bug oder feature ?



Hm, beides 

Ich guck's mir an.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Mai 2016)

@rik 

Ich habe seit Jahren 2 gelistete Anzeigen in meinem Bikemarkt, welche sich nicht löschen lassen, bzw. ich zu doof bin. 

Ich habe lediglich die Möglichkeit den Artikel erneut einzustellen


----------



## LC4Fun (3. Juni 2016)

die Woche hatte ich das Phänomen:

auf das Bild einer Verkaufsanzeige mit Firefox geclickt, Bilder gehen auf
auf das Bild der selben Anzeige mit Chrome geclickt, Cannondale Werbung geht auf


----------



## LC4Fun (6. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen,

wie kann ich denn einen Verkauf rückgängig machen? Der Käufer tritt aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen zurück und ich hab da kein Stress mit. Ich würde nur gerne diesen "offenen" Verkauf löschen und einfach eine Fake-Bewertung möchte ich auch nicht machen...

Danke,
Holger


----------



## Ganz_Edel (6. Juni 2016)

Bei mir macht der Markt wieder Probleme mit Sonderzeichen... Statt "für Gabeln ab 2010 (35mm Durchmesser"), verschluckt der wieder die Hälfte: "für Gabeln ab 2mm Durchmesser". Ist zwar witzig, aber schon etwas kontraproduktiv.


----------



## LC4Fun (6. Juni 2016)

egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2016)

@rik 

Wie oft muss ich eigentlich einen Artikel noch melden, bevor einer des Mod-Teams mal reagiert? Habe es bestimmt schon 20mal gemeldet ohne Reaktion!!!!

Es geht um ein Rad, welches durch mich gekauft wurde, aber immernoch gelistet ist! 

Bitte reagiert endlich mal, ist ja so kein Zustand. Dann kann man die Melde-Option auch direkt abschaffen


----------



## Marcus (13. Juni 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Es geht um ein Rad, welches durch mich gekauft wurde, aber immernoch gelistet ist!



Bitte wende dich dafür an den Verkäufer - er ist dafür zuständig, den Artikel als "verkauft" zu markieren. (Übrigens ist es eine gute Idee, als Käufer vor dem Bezahlen darauf zu bestehen, dass der Verkäufer den Artikel auch tatsächlich als "verkauft" markiert.)

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2016)

rik schrieb:


> Bitte wende dich dafür an den Verkäufer - er ist dafür zuständig, den Artikel als "verkauft" zu markieren. (Übrigens ist es eine gute Idee, als Käufer vor dem Bezahlen darauf zu bestehen, dass der Verkäufer den Artikel auch tatsächlich als "verkauft" markiert.)
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik



Deine Antwort ist absolut nicht hilfreich.
Der Artikel wurde anscheinend mehrfach eingestellt. Wie soll ich denn darauf Einfluss nehmen? Meine Anzeige (Kauf) wurde als verkauft markiert, jedoch ist es nochmal drin.

Des Weiteren gab es unglaubliche Probleme mit dem Verkäufer, weshalb ich die Melde Funktion verwendet habe, jedoch ohne Ergebnis!


----------



## Marcus (14. Juni 2016)

@Freerider1504 Gib mir doch mal einen Link zu dem Artikel.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Juni 2016)

rik schrieb:


> @Freerider1504 Gib mir doch mal einen Link zu dem Artikel.



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/624034-banshee-banshee-pyre-neu-enduro-27-5-crossmax-und-55


----------



## Zask06 (29. Juli 2016)

weiß nich, obs hier richtig ist, ansonsten bitte verschieben:

Vorschlag für die Suche nach Kurbeln mit Innenlager: bei den Filtern (rechts) hat man kaum Auswahlmöglichkeiten. eigentlich nur Hersteller und Farbe. Hilfreich wäre wenn man noch nach Breite sortieren könnte (83mm oder 68/73mm) und vor allem auch ob Pressfit oder schraub. Ggf. wie viele KB vorhanden. Weiß nicht obs nur mir so geht aber es hätte meine Suche definitiv erleichtert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (29. Juli 2016)

wobei viele grad diese Punkte IL-Breite und PF oder schraub generell gar nicht reinschreiben, so dass man fragen muss. Dann nützt es evtl gar nix solche Filter einzubauen


----------



## Marcus (29. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Vorschlag für die Suche nach Kurbeln mit Innenlager: bei den Filtern (rechts) hat man kaum Auswahlmöglichkeiten. eigentlich nur Hersteller und Farbe. Hilfreich wäre wenn man noch nach Breite sortieren könnte (83mm oder 68/73mm) und vor allem auch ob Pressfit oder schraub. Ggf. wie viele KB vorhanden. Weiß nicht obs nur mir so geht aber es hätte meine Suche definitiv erleichtert...



Ist notiert und wird demnächst eingebaut!


----------



## Zask06 (29. Juli 2016)

rik schrieb:


> Ist notiert und wird demnächst eingebaut!


Coooole Sache, danke


----------



## odoubleyou (20. September 2016)

Bitte schaut nach der IBC Seite 
Die ist total verseucht 
Egal ob forum oder Bikemarkt 
Man wird ständig auf andere Seiten umgeleitet !!!!!!!!!
Gruß Oliver Weis


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. September 2016)

Genau so isses 
Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn ihr mit der Werbung dezenter umgehen würdet.


----------



## odoubleyou (20. September 2016)

Bitte kümmert Euch um das Forum......
Ich kann mit dem Handy nicht mehr ins Forum ohne das ich sofort auf 4,99€ Seiten geleitet werde.(mit dem IPhone)
Und es liegt nicht nur an Safari da ich auch andere Browser versucht hab und die Seiten immer wieder geöffnet werden.
Ein Löschen der Cookies und löschen des Verlaufes mit leeren des Caches hilft auch nicht weiter.
Ist ja schlimm geworden.
Gruß oli


----------



## michi_g001 (2. Oktober 2016)

Hey, so gehts mir auch. Habe mir jetzt die Tapatalk App runtergeladen, da kommst einfach über die App ins Forum und alles geht einwandfrei.


----------



## dickerbert (2. Oktober 2016)

Für Android hat der UCBrowser einen sehr wirksamen Adblocker. Aber auch Chrome macht aktuell wenig Probleme: Nur ein Banner oberhalb des Forums.


----------



## Bench (2. Oktober 2016)

Bitte bei Vorbauten die Auswahl 1 1/8" und tapered zusammenführen. Bei einem tapered Gabelschaft ist der Vorbau 1 1/8", wie bei einem 1 1/8" Gabelschaft auch.


----------



## michik (3. Oktober 2016)

Hey Leute, ich kann im Bikemarkt auf keinen einzigen Link zugreifen.
Scheinbar ist ein Werbungspopup offen, das ich aber nicht sehe. Wenn ich im Bereich der Schaltflächen klicke, werde ich auf Sram -> irgendwas mit Eagle umgeleitet. Das Popup kann ich nicht schließen, weil ich es nicht sehe 

Wäre es möglich das Problem zu beheben...?
Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, wozu braucht ihr eigentlich 11 Tracker auf der Seite?! Kein wunder, dass der Bikemarkt so langsam lädt bei mir.... ich hoffe, meine "do not track" Info wird berücksichtigt 

Guten Morgen Feiertags-Kaffetrinker Grüße aus dem schönen Mittelfranken
Michi

PS: Das Problem tritt nicht auf der Bikemarkt "Startseite" auf, sondern auf den FOlgeseiten "Anfragen" und "Mein Bikemarkt" (andere hab ich nicht probiert...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (3. Oktober 2016)

habe ich seit paar Wochen auch. bei mir hilft "Seite neu laden"


----------



## zymnokxx (4. Oktober 2016)

Wäre es noch machbar sowohl Rahmen als auch Komplett-Bikes nach Plus-Laufradgröße filtern zu lassen? Das würde mich freuen.


----------



## LC4Fun (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, das Problem mit den PopUps ließ sich speziell bei der Eagle Werbung nicht mal mit neu laden umgehen. Es war ohne Installation eines Blockers in Chrome unmöglich eine Kaufanfrage zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Stolle12 (18. Oktober 2016)

Bei meine letzten Verkäufen wurde trotz drücken des "Verkauft-Buttons" der Artikel im Markt nicht deakiviert.

Aktuell dieser hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/848656-sram-2x-xg-1080-x0-kassette-11-36t

Ich lösche ihn mal nicht, damit Ihr schauen könnt, ob Ihr nen Fehler findet....

Bitte kurze Rückinfo, wenn ich löschen kann.

Weiterhin wird in der Kaufabwicklung immer die Funktion "Tracking Nr. hinterlegen" angeboten,
obwohl man diese über die entspr. Eingabemöglichkeit hinterlegt hat.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2016)

ich kann mir seit heute nicht mehr alle bilder einer anzeige angucken.
das hauptbild kann ich vergrößern, aber beim anklicken eines anderen bildes passiert nichts.
weiterblättern, wenn das hauptbild geöffnet ist, geht auch nicht.

browser: firefox, opera

mit chrome gehts komischerweise.


----------



## zymnokxx (21. Oktober 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> ich kann mir seit heute nicht mehr alle bilder einer anzeige angucken.
> das hauptbild kann ich vergrößern, aber beim anklicken eines anderen bildes passiert nichts.
> weiterblättern, wenn das hauptbild geöffnet ist, geht auch nicht.
> 
> ...


Kann den Fehler bestätigen! Nur das Hauptbild ist anklick/vergrößerbar. Bitte fixen... Danke!


----------



## drobbel (26. Oktober 2016)

Im android-Firefox gehts auch. Dafür sind neuerdings alle Miniaturbilder abgedunkelt und mit einer riesigen Lupe belegt, die fast ein Drittel des Bildes einnimmt mit dem Ergebnis, dass man auf den Miniaturbildern kaum mehr etwas erkennt.


----------



## tequesta (28. Oktober 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> Dafür sind neuerdings alle Miniaturbilder abgedunkelt und mit einer riesigen Lupe belegt, die fast ein Drittel des Bildes einnimmt mit dem Ergebnis, dass man auf den Miniaturbildern kaum mehr etwas erkennt.


Ja, das ergibt keinen Sinn. Mit den Vorschaubildern kann man nicht mehr vorschauen.


----------



## LC4Fun (7. November 2016)

Hallo, ich habe zwei verkaufte Artikel die nicht aus den angeboten verschwinden. Sowohl ein heute privat verkauftes gebrauchtes Bike als auch im Shop verkaufte Artikel (837075)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (8. November 2016)

Hey, evtl. besteht die Möglichkeit bei Rahmen einen Filter auf die Laufradgröße einzurichten? Kann man ja bei Gelegenheit machen, fände ich super


----------



## Berrrnd (8. November 2016)

ist doch da.


----------



## Jaerrit (8. November 2016)

Jetzt auch gefunden, ich habe noch nie in die Unterkategorien geklickt, sondern immer nur auf "Full Suspension", und da taucht der Filter nicht auf, erst wenn ich z.B. auf "Allmountain / Enduro" klicke...
Danke Dir


----------



## -N0bodY- (8. November 2016)

Genau das hab ich schon vor einer Weile bemängelt. Leider sehr blöd mit der Unter-Kategorie. Warum der Filter nicht auch in der Hauptkategorie Auftauch versteh ich nicht. 

Wäre klasse wenn das noch gemacht werden könnte.


----------



## zymnokxx (8. November 2016)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich schon vor einer Weile bemängelt. Leider sehr blöd mit der Unter-Kategorie. Warum der Filter nicht auch in der Hauptkategorie Auftauch versteh ich nicht.
> 
> Wäre klasse wenn das noch gemacht werden könnte.


und dann auch gleich noch Plus-Bike als mögliche Kategorie!


----------



## wubu (15. November 2016)

Neuerdings werden unten links kleine Fenster eingeblendet, mit so informativen Hinweisen wie "User X hat sich gerade als Verkäufer angemeldet" oder "User Y hat eben sein altes Cube HT verkauft". Wie stell ich das ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (21. November 2016)

wubu schrieb:


> Neuerdings werden unten links kleine Fenster eingeblendet, mit so informativen Hinweisen wie "User X hat sich gerade als Verkäufer angemeldet" oder "User Y hat eben sein altes Cube HT verkauft". Wie stell ich das ab?



Einfach einloggen


----------



## Silberrücken (21. November 2016)

Anfragen im Bikemarkt nicht zu löschen, Uraltproblem, jetzt soll es aber sauber werden!


----------



## Silberrücken (21. November 2016)

.


----------



## LC4Fun (23. November 2016)

Suche nach Wörtern mit Umlauten geht nicht? Konkret z.B.  Kettenführung - erscheinen paar Vorschläge, aber beim Drücken von Enter bleibt es ergebnislos bei mir. Firefox und Chrome


----------



## elementer (24. November 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Suche nach Wörtern mit Umlauten geht nicht? Konkret z.B.  Kettenführung - erscheinen paar Vorschläge, aber beim Drücken von Enter bleibt es ergebnislos bei mir. Firefox und Chrome


hier ebenfalls ...


----------



## Deleted 1655 (24. November 2016)

Seite kann nicht geladen werden.

Hier und im Bikemarkt.

Die Probleme häufen sich .... 

Macht so keinen Spaß mehr.

Browser ist Safari alles neu


----------



## Deleted 1655 (27. November 2016)

AD Block installiert und es läuft wie am schnürchen.

.... ist wohl etwas zuviel Werbung hier ...


----------



## airgrabber (2. Januar 2017)

Der Städte-Filter funktioniert nicht mehr. 
Es werden in manchen Orten keine Artikel mehr angezeigt und in manchen nur einige wenige.


----------



## Marcus (2. Januar 2017)

airgrabber schrieb:


> Der Städte-Filter funktioniert nicht mehr.
> Es werden in manchen Orten keine Artikel mehr angezeigt und in manchen nur einige wenige.



Hast du mal ein Beispiel? Am besten mit Link.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## airgrabber (2. Januar 2017)

Ja klar, gerne nenn ich paar Beispiele.
Also ein Beispiel ist ein von mir angebotener Artikel aus Stuttgart, der erscheint nicht im Städtefilter:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/876475-o-neal-element-hose
Durch Stöbern bin ich noch auf weitere Angebote aus Stuttgart gestoßen, die ebenfalls nicht im Städtefilter erscheinen.

Weitere Beispiele kann man durch Anklicken einiger anderer Orte feststellen, als da wären Fellbach, Esslingen, Filderstadt, Waiblingen usw.
Dort sind seit geraumer Zeit garkeine Artikel im Angebot, bzw. werden nicht herausgefiltert.


----------



## Marcus (2. Januar 2017)

Ok, vielen Dank, das hilft weiter. Wir schauen uns das mal an!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (3. Januar 2017)

@airgrabber Jetzt passen die Suchergebnisse wieder!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## airgrabber (3. Januar 2017)

Jau, jetzt sieht's viel besser aus.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## morcom (29. Januar 2017)

Moin,
ich habe leider Probleme momentan mit dem Bikemarkt viele Links funktionieren nicht oder nur kurz und man kann die dann nicht mehr anklicken. Auch Nachrichten werden mit zusätzlichen Zeichen angezeigt. 






Gruß 
Chris


----------



## Pure_Power (31. Januar 2017)

*edit* geht wieder


----------



## illuminato (1. Februar 2017)

Hi zusammen,
Meine Systemvoraussetzungen: Browser ist ein Google Chrome in der aktuellsten Version unter MacOS.
Ich habe ein ähnliches Verhalten mit den Links und deren Klickbarkeit. Sobald sich das Tipp24 Overlay aufgebaut hat, kann ich keine Links mehr anklicken oder in Felder schreiben. Es scheint als ob das Overlay die komplette Seite blockiert und in meinem Fall unbrauchbar macht. 
Habe es mit dem Safari Browser getestet - dort tritt das Problem nicht auf.
Gruß


----------



## Martina H. (1. Februar 2017)

... dito - sowohl am Tablett (Android 4.2) als auch am PC (Windows 8)


----------



## Marcus (1. Februar 2017)

@illuminato @Martina H. Habt ihr Browser-Extensions installiert, die das Verhalten eures Browsers beeinflussen könnten? Könnt ihr diese ggf. testweise deaktivieren und testen ob es dann besser ist?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Garnitur (1. Februar 2017)

Bei mir mit Firefox unter MacOs ähnlich, kann aber nicht sagen was der genaue Grund ist, solange "Übertragen der Daten von overlays.mtb-news.de" steht ist der Seitenaufbau normal, sobald das Laden abgeschlossen ist ändert sich die Darstellung das bei ungelesenen Themen die blauen Punkte vor dem Thema verschwindet. Auch Bilder können keine in der Threadansicht angezeigt werden, klicken auf den Dateinamen und das daraus folgende öffnen in einem neuen Tab funktioniert.
Zudem dauert das vollständige Laden von Seiten zum Teil extrem lange, es bleibt wie oben schon beschrieben die Nachricht "Übertragen der Daten von overlays.mtb-news.de" bzw. jetzt gerade "www.mtb-news.de gelesen"
Extensions habe ich ausser Ad-Block nichts installiert, ob an oder aus hat aber keinen Einfluss. Das Problem besteht bei mir seit gestern.


----------



## Martina H. (1. Februar 2017)

... nix weiter installiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Februar 2017)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Bei mir mit Firefox unter MacOs ähnlich, kann aber nicht sagen was der genaue Grund ist, solange "Übertragen der Daten von overlays.mtb-news.de" steht ist der Seitenaufbau normal, sobald das Laden abgeschlossen ist ändert sich die Darstellung das bei ungelesenen Themen die blauen Punkte vor dem Thema verschwindet. Auch Bilder können keine in der Threadansicht angezeigt werden, klicken auf den Dateinamen und das daraus folgende öffnen in einem neuen Tab funktioniert.
> Zudem dauert das vollständige Laden von Seiten zum Teil extrem lange, es bleibt wie oben schon beschrieben die Nachricht "Übertragen der Daten von overlays.mtb-news.de" bzw. jetzt gerade "www.mtb-news.de gelesen"
> Extensions habe ich ausser Ad-Block nichts installiert, ob an oder aus hat aber keinen Einfluss. Das Problem besteht bei mir seit gestern.


Das Problem hatte ich aber auch mit AdBlock, näheres siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/softwareproblem.833860/#post-14332117 (Der Link von 4mate)


----------



## Garnitur (1. Februar 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich aber auch mit AdBlock, näheres siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/softwareproblem.833860/#post-14332117 (Der Link von 4mate)


Danke, irgendwie hat es zuerst so ausgesehen als mache es keinen Unterschied, aber ABP ist jetzt ersetzt


----------



## morcom (3. Februar 2017)

Ok gut nun läuft es wieder mit dem anderen Adblocker. Danke !


----------



## Hardwell (4. Februar 2017)

Hi,
mir fehlt eine Verkaufskategorie im Bikemarkt. Ich würde gerne eine Sattelstütze mit Sattel und Sattelklemme als Set verkaufen, weil der Wert der Teile insgesamt bei gerade einmal 40€ liegt und ich nicht 3 mal zur Post laufen und Versand bezahlen möchte.
Bei Vorbau und Lenker gibt es eine gemeinsame Kategorie, ebenso bei Schaltgruppen, oder Kurbel-Innenlager-Sets. 
Ich frage deshalb wie ich das lösen könnte, weil Sammelanzeigen ja nicht gestattet sind.
VG Robin


----------



## frogmatic (16. Februar 2017)

Mal was ganz anderes:
ich finde die Fly-Ins im Bikemarkt mindestens fragwürdig, eher nervig.
Was nützt mir die Info, dass Sachsen-Paule gerade einen 25.4-Vorbau verscherbelt hat... der Vorbau ist weg und am Ende suche ich sowieso nach was ganz anderem?

Leider ist dann meine Aufmerksamkeit einen Moment lang durch das Gezappel geweckt, mit dem frustrierenden Ergebnis, dass der Blick nach links unten gar nichts gebracht hat außer Verzug in dem, was ich stattdessen eigentlich gerade machen wollte...

Meine Bitte: baut das doch wieder aus, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das irgend jemandem etwas bringt!
Danke.


Und wenn die Fly-Ins auf der News-Seite gleich mit verschwinden wäre ich auch nicht traurig


----------



## Marcus (16. Februar 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Was nützt mir die Info, dass Sachsen-Paule gerade einen 25.4-Vorbau verscherbelt hat... der Vorbau ist weg und am Ende suche ich sowieso nach was ganz anderem?



Einfachste Lösung: einloggen, und die Meldungen verschwinden 

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (16. Februar 2017)

rik schrieb:


> Einfachste Lösung: einloggen, und die Meldungen verschwinden
> Viele Grüße
> rik


Ah OK, danke!

Da hatte ich gar nicht drauf geachtet - es kann aber gut sein, dass die mir immer besonders in Auge springen wenn ich den Bikemarkt zum ersten Mal öffne...



Trotzdem sehe ich denn Sinn noch nicht - Aktivität demonstrieren...?


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2017)

Moin, also Thema Werbung hatten wir ja schon öfter...

So sieht es aus, wenn ich im Bikemarkt "Meine Bewertungen" aufrufe:





... muss das wirklich so,sein?


Hab gleich noch eins:





...ist zwar nicht Bikemarkt, stört mich aber trotzdem :grr:


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Februar 2017)

adblocker?


----------



## frogmatic (17. Februar 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Moin, also Thema Werbung hatten wir ja schon öfter...
> 
> So sieht es aus, wenn ich im Bikemarkt "Meine Bewertungen" aufrufe: (...)
> ... muss das wirklich so,sein?
> ...


Du sollst ja die Werbung sehen...

Was mich dabei ziemlich wurmt ist, dass die Werbung als letztes lädt; wenn die Seite vollständig zu sein scheint, klicke ich wo hin - und in dem Moment lädt an der Stelle die Werbung nach, weil die Seite nochmal einen Sprung macht


----------



## Marcus (17. Februar 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... muss das wirklich so,sein?



Nein, ist auch schon geändert!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2017)

...hmmmh....


----------



## frogmatic (17. Februar 2017)




----------



## Marcus (17. Februar 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...hmmmh....



Meine Antwort bezog sich auf dein erstes Bild. Wir versuchen, das zweite Beispiel auch noch zu verbessern.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2017)

aah, Danke


----------



## elementer (28. Februar 2017)

Ich bekomme momentan E-Mail Benachrichtigungen zu meinen Suchabos, in denen nichts weiter drin steht, außer einer ID: z.B. SID:49314. Ist da vielleicht was faul mit der Datenbank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (28. Februar 2017)

bei mir auch, bitte abstellen, Danke!


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Februar 2017)

Krieg ich auch im Stundentakt, jedes Mal wieder eine leere Mail pro erstelltem Abo.
Langsam wirds nervig :/


----------



## Marcus (28. Februar 2017)

elementer schrieb:


> Ich bekomme momentan E-Mail Benachrichtigungen zu meinen Suchabos, in denen nichts weiter drin steht





vitaminc schrieb:


> bei mir auch, bitte abstellen, Danke!





flachmaennchen schrieb:


> jedes Mal wieder eine leere Mail pro erstelltem Abo.



Ist seit heute Nachmittag behoben. Sorry für die Umstände.


----------



## Zask06 (1. März 2017)

Ich kann keine Bilder hochladen, obwohl die kleiner als 8,4 MB sind. (was ich generell sehr dünne finde. 10 MB sollten doch auch kein Problem sein. Warum so eine krumme Zahl.)

Wollte sie in den Text mit einbauen. Ging auch nicht.

Edit: die sind auch nur mit dem Handy gemacht.


----------



## Marcus (1. März 2017)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Ich kann keine Bilder hochladen, obwohl die kleiner als 8,4 MB sind. (was ich generell sehr dünne finde. 10 MB sollten doch auch kein Problem sein. Warum so eine krumme Zahl.)



Hallo,

die Grenze liegt ab jetzt bei 16 MiB - das sollte also jetzt bei dir klappen!

8,4 MB (Megabyte) sind 8,0 MiB (Mebibyte) - daher die „krumme“ Zahl.

8 MB = 8 × 1000 × 1000 Bytes = 8000000 Bytes
8 MiB = 8 × 1024 × 1024 Bytes = 8388608 Bytes ≈ 8,4 MB

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Zask06 (1. März 2017)

rik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Grenze liegt ab jetzt bei 16 MiB - das sollte also jetzt bei dir klappen!
> 
> ...



Super, Besten Dank!
Ich probiere es gleich aus.


----------



## Zask06 (1. März 2017)

Hm...zu früh gefreut. Die Bilder tauchen zwar jetzt auf in der Upload-Maske allerdings können sie nicht endgültig hochgeladen werden. Nachdem "Retrying 3/3" komm ich wieder zu meinem Angebot, ohne dass die Bilder da sind.


----------



## Zask06 (1. März 2017)

Habs eben nochmal versucht über nen anderen Browser. Geht leider immer noch nicht


----------



## Marcus (1. März 2017)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Habs eben nochmal versucht über nen anderen Browser. Geht leider immer noch nicht



Oha. Kannst du mir mal eins der Bilder schicken, damit ich etwas zum Testen habe? Am besten per Mail an [email protected]

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (2. März 2017)

rik schrieb:


> Oha. Kannst du mir mal eins der Bilder schicken, damit ich etwas zum Testen habe? Am besten per Mail an [email protected]
> 
> Danke!



Gudemoie..hab dir mal eins geschickt. Der Upload hat heut morgen dann doch funktioniert. Vielleicht hilft es trotzdem f. An irgendetwas muss es ja gelegen haben


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2017)

Moin, habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich einen Artikel, zu dem ich eine Kaufanfage gestellt habe, an mich selbst verkaufen kann. Die Schaltflächen ist zu sehen und funktioniert auch. Habe nur kurz vor Schluss abgebrochen. Da hat wohl einer den Shop vermurkst.

Nachtrag: Das funktioniert bei allen Kaufanfragen.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2017)

cool, dann kann man die artikel zum neu einstellen viel einfacher kopieren.


----------



## Marcus (9. März 2017)

Hallo,



hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Schaltflächen ist zu sehen



Ja.



hasardeur schrieb:


> und funktioniert auch.



Nein.



hasardeur schrieb:


> Habe nur kurz vor Schluss abgebrochen.



Funktioniert das Verkaufen an dich selbst jetzt oder nicht? Probier's doch mal bis zum Ende ;-)


Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## hasardeur (9. März 2017)

Habe es jetzt bis zum Ende probiert und ja, es klappt nicht. Ich finde es aber schon irritierend und der Reputation nicht zuträglich, dass das so umgesetzt ist.

Deine Antwort...



rik schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Verkaufen an dich selbst jetzt oder nicht? Probier's doch mal bis zum Ende ;-)



... finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang etwas befremdlich.

Wenn das so sein soll, solltet Ihr mal das Konzept überdenken. Wenn das nicht so sein soll, repariert es doch einfach und gut ist.


----------



## Marcus (9. März 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ... finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang etwas befremdlich.



Naja, sieh's mir nach  Ich bekam erstmal einen ziemlichen Schreck, als du behauptet hast, du könntest die Verkaufsfunktion außerhalb ihres vorgesehenen Rahmens benutzen. Das wäre nämlich ein ernsthafter Bug gewesen und die Aussicht auf sowas lässt mich ziemlich nervös werden.



hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht so sein soll, repariert es doch einfach und gut ist.



Es ist schon repariert, das Deployment ist für heute eingeplant. Es handelt sich lediglich um einen kleinen Anzeigefehler, keine echte Fehlfunktion.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. März 2017)

rik schrieb:


> Naja, sieh's mir nach  Ich bekam erstmal einen ziemlichen Schreck, als du behauptet hast, du könntest die Verkaufsfunktion außerhalb ihres vorgesehenen Rahmens benutzen. Das wäre nämlich ein ernsthafter Bug gewesen und die Aussicht auf sowas lässt mich ziemlich nervös werden.



So habe ich das eben auch gesehen.



rik schrieb:


> Es ist schon repariert, das Deployment ist für heute eingeplant. Es handelt sich lediglich um einen kleinen Anzeigefehler, keine echte Fehlfunktion.



Darauf hatte ich gehofft


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2017)

baut das ruhig ein, dann muss der artikel nicht erst wirklich verkauft werden um ihn auf einfachem weg zu kopieren.


----------



## Marcus (9. März 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> um ihn auf einfachem weg zu kopieren



Wozu wäre diese Funktion gut?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2017)

z.b. weil man einen sehr ähnlichen artikel zeitgleich anbieten möchte, oder um ihn etwas zu pushen.


----------



## Marcus (9. März 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> oder um ihn etwas zu pushen.



Lass dich nicht bei solchen Aktionen erwischen. Wenn ich so etwas sehe oder gemeldet bekomme, nehme ich die Artikel erstmal komplett und ohne Rückfrage raus. Das macht die Suche kaputt und ist ziemlich unfair anderen Verkäufern gegenüber.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2017)

wenn die suche vernünftig funktionieren würde, dann bräuchte es sowas nicht. viele gucken einfach die ersten seiten einer rubrik durch.
bzw., sie funktioniert schon, nur leider wird man als verkäufer nicht gezwungen alle angaben zu z.b. standards zu machen. wenn der geneigte käufer dann die suche einschränkt, tauchen manche angebote gar nicht erst auf.
das liegt zum einen an der faulheit der verkäufer, aber auch an fehlenden auswahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Jumpstumper (18. März 2017)

Moin zusammen, 
habe hier etwas gestöbert, aber keine Antwort gefunden.

Hab seit ner knappen Woche das Problem, dass im Bikemarkt keine Bilder mehr von Angeboten angezeigt werden. Weder in der Übersicht einer Kategorie, noch, wenn man einen Artikel anklickt für weitere Informationen. Auch hier keine Bilder gefunden/vorhanden?!
Was kann das sein, habe nix am System geändert und bin stets eingeloggt.

Danke für eine kurze Rückmeldung
Sebastian


----------



## Rolf (18. März 2017)

Das Problem habe ich auch, allerdings erst seit gestern Abend... Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jumpstumper (18. März 2017)

Hah, hat sich erledigt. Die bessere Hälfte hat am Adblocker geschraubt. Habs für MTB News wieder deaktiviert, geht wieder, Bilder im Bikemarkt sind wieder da.

@Rolf: überprüfe das mal bei dir.


----------



## yellow-faggin (18. März 2017)

Ich habe ebenfalls das Problem das man keine Bilder mehr sieht, z.B. in der Gewichtsdatenbank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (18. März 2017)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> keine Bilder mehr von Angeboten angezeigt werden



Diese Sachen könnten helfen:

- Browsercache leeren
- prüfen, ob sog. „Sicherheitssoftware“/„Antivirensoftware“ dafür verantwortlich sein kann
- prüfen, ob Browser-Addons/-extensions dafür verantwortlich sein können

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Catsoft (18. März 2017)

Bei  mir auch der AdBlocker. Hatte dort die letzen Tage aber nix geändert. Finde ich unschön 

Robert


----------



## xrated (18. März 2017)

Mal was allgemeines, warum muss man eigentlich ständig was ändern? Ständig habe ich neue Probleme. Jetzt kann ich z.B. keine Postings mehr editieren.


----------



## Rolf (18. März 2017)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bei  mir auch der AdBlocker. Hatte dort die letzen Tage aber nix geändert. Finde ich unschön



Bei mir auch...


----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn die suche vernünftig funktionieren würde, dann bräuchte es sowas nicht. viele gucken einfach die ersten seiten einer rubrik durch.
> bzw., sie funktioniert schon, nur leider wird man als verkäufer nicht gezwungen alle angaben zu z.b. standards zu machen. wenn der geneigte käufer dann die suche einschränkt, tauchen manche angebote gar nicht erst auf.
> das liegt zum einen an der faulheit der verkäufer, aber auch an fehlenden auswahlmöglichkeiten.



betreffend dazu fehlt eine vernünftige auswahl in der kategorie schalthebel.

der hersteller ist wichtig und auch vorhanden, aber eine angabe ob vorne 2 oder 3fach, bzw. hinten für 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 oder 12fach wäre sehr angebracht.
die felder dann als auswahlfelder und nicht zur manuellen eingabe!


generell wäre es sinnvoll mehr kataloge einzusetzen und von einer freien eingabe wegzugehen.


----------



## grobi59 (27. März 2017)

Ich habe mich über das Kontaktformular im Bikemarkt an euch gewendet und leider keine Antwort erhalten. 
Es wäre schön, wenn sich jemand meinem Problem annehmen könnte.


----------



## wubu (28. März 2017)

@rik
Ich habe die Benachrichtigungen per E-Mail komplett abgestellt (alle Markierungen aufgehoben und gespeichert), trotzdem kriege ich zu jeder Aktion eine entsprechende Mail. Wie kann ich das tatsächlich abstellen? Also hier, nicht per Spamfilter im E-Mailpostfach.


----------



## Marcus (28. März 2017)

wubu schrieb:


> trotzdem kriege ich zu jeder Aktion eine entsprechende Mail.



Hallo,

das ist natürlich nicht gewollt, ich werde das morgen mal unter die Lupe nehmen!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## grobi59 (28. März 2017)

rik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist natürlich nicht gewollt, ich werde das morgen mal unter die Lupe nehmen!
> 
> ...


Wieso wird mir nicht geantwortet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (29. März 2017)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich über das Kontaktformular im Bikemarkt an euch gewendet und leider keine Antwort erhalten.



Bitte einfach warten, manchmal dauert es etwas - die Gründe sind vielfältig (Urlaub, Krankheit usw.). Ich sage mal beim Support Bescheid, dass du auf eine Antwort wartest.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## arghlol (29. März 2017)

Wie ist die Funktion des Einkaufswagens gedacht? Ich möchte mehrere Artikel von einem gewerblichen Händler kaufen.
Diese landen aber in jeweils unterschiedlichen Einkaufswägen. Ist das so gedacht? Und wenn ja, halte ich die Bezeichnung "In den Einkaufswagen" für irreführend.


----------



## Marcus (29. März 2017)

arghlol schrieb:


> halte ich die Bezeichnung "In den Einkaufswagen" für irreführend.



Du hast recht - sie ist irreführend, da du pro Transaktion immer nur einen Artikel kaufen kannst. Andererseits ist das Wort „gelernt“ und führt insgesamt zu weniger Irritationen (wir hatten im Laufe der Zeit auch schon andere Beschriftungen des Buttons ausprobiert).

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (29. März 2017)

wubu schrieb:


> Ich habe die Benachrichtigungen per E-Mail komplett abgestellt (alle Markierungen aufgehoben und gespeichert), trotzdem kriege ich zu jeder Aktion eine entsprechende Mail.



Hallo,

welche Mails hast du denn bekommen, obwohl du sie abbestellt hattest? (Beachte: Hinweise zu neuen Kaufanfragen bzw. neuen Antworten in Kaufanfragen lassen sich nicht abbestellen)

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## esperance (4. April 2017)

Moin,

gibt es die Möglichkeit nach einem Maximalpreis zu suchen? Zur Not auch per URL Parameter? Ich hab doch nichts...


----------



## Marcus (4. April 2017)

esperance schrieb:


> gibt es die Möglichkeit nach einem Maximalpreis zu suchen?




Wenn du schon die Kategorie deines gesuchten Artikels kennst, dann geht das:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/79-sattelstutzen?f_price_to=50

(oder einfach bei den Filtern einstellen).

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (4. April 2017)

rik schrieb:


> Bitte einfach warten, manchmal dauert es etwas - die Gründe sind vielfältig (Urlaub, Krankheit usw.). Ich sage mal beim Support Bescheid, dass du auf eine Antwort wartest.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik


Hallo, 
Leider hab ich immer noch keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## wubu (7. April 2017)

rik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Mails hast du denn bekommen, obwohl du sie abbestellt hattest? (Beachte: Hinweise zu neuen Kaufanfragen bzw. neuen Antworten in Kaufanfragen lassen sich nicht abbestellen)
> 
> ...



Sorry für die späte Antwort: ich habe *alle* Häkchen entfernt, weil ich überhaupt keine Nachrichten extra kriegen will. Ja, die Kaufanfragendialoge, schade.
"Du hast den Zuschlag für einen Artikel erhalten"
"Dein Artikel wurde erfolgreich veröffentlicht"
"Erinnerung - ausstehende Bewertung"
"Anzeige ist abgelaufen"
"Kostenlose Hervorhebung deines Artikels"

Vermutlich kann man das alles auch nicht abstellen!? Dann bleibt bloß noch der Spamfilter.


----------



## Pure_Power (8. April 2017)

Ich sehe seit gestern keine Grafiken/Bilder mehr, nicht auf der Startseite, Fotoalbum, Gewichtsdatenbank und/oder Bikemarkt...
Safari 6.2.8 m. AdBlock + Ghostery
Firefox 48.0.2 m. AdBlockPlus + Ghostery

Wäre schön wenn ihr bzw. Du @rik das wieder fixen bzw. rückrollen würdet/könntet.

Mit Chrome 49.0.2623 m. AdBlock + Ghostery geht es komischer Weise noch alles...

Warum benutze ich AdBlock? Weil ihr (MTB-News) es einfach massiv übertreibt! Da sind teilweise 10 Werbemittel auf einer Seite...

Generell habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier deutlich weniger los ist. Weniger Kommentare im Foto/Video Bereich, weniger Views, weniger User Engagement. Weniger Anfragen im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2017)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Firefox 48.0.2 m. AdBlockPlus + Ghostery


52 ist aktuell, oder?


----------



## Pure_Power (8. April 2017)

Kommt auf Dein OS an...


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2017)

da solltst du das vielleicht auch mit angeben ...


----------



## Marcus (8. April 2017)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn ihr bzw. Du @rik das wieder fixen bzw. rückrollen würdet/könntet.




Wir haben diesbezüglich nichts geändert. Generell ist es auch schwierig bis unmöglich für Support aller möglichen Abwandlungen von Browserinstallationen durch Add-ons etc. zu sorgen - wir beschränken uns da sinnvollerweise auf die unmanipulierten Browser in ihren aktuellen Versionen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Alfdorfer (8. April 2017)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ich sehe seit gestern keine Grafiken/Bilder mehr, nicht auf der Startseite, Fotoalbum, Gewichtsdatenbank und/oder Bikemarkt...
> Safari 6.2.8 m. AdBlock + Ghostery
> Firefox 48.0.2 m. AdBlockPlus + Ghostery
> 
> ...


dito


----------



## KHUJAND (8. April 2017)

das kompl Fotoalbum funzt seit gestern nicht


----------



## Masberg (8. April 2017)

Google Chrome Version 57.0.2987.133
keine Bilder im Bikemarkt Fotoalbum auch tot.


Internet explorer geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frostydragon (8. April 2017)

Das Problem scheint an Adblockplus zu liegen. Hab dasselbe Problem, aber wenn ich den Blocker ausschalte geht alles. Nur sieht man dann halt das Fotoalbum vor lauter Ads nich mehr.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2017)

ublock nehmen


----------



## Masberg (8. April 2017)

frostydragon schrieb:


> Das Problem scheint an Adblockplus zu liegen. Hab dasselbe Problem, aber wenn ich den Blocker ausschalte geht alles. Nur sieht man dann halt das Fotoalbum vor lauter Ads nich mehr.


stimmt!


----------



## Pure_Power (8. April 2017)

Hey @rik

danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Das hier nicht auf "modifizierte" Browser Rücksicht genommen wird bzw. werden kann, kann ich schon nachvollziehen.

Es ist in diesem Fall nur leider so, dass es gestern morgen vor 10 Uhr noch ging und Abends nach 19Uhr eben nicht mehr "geht". Das MBP hat 9 Stunden geschlafen.
Es gab definitiv kein Update von Browser-Plugins bei mir tagsüber.

Beste Grüße

*edit* Ich bekomme nicht einmal mehr die Smileys angezeigt...
*edit_2* Chrome geht bei mir alles mit ABP !
*edit_3* Auf meinem Foren Profil bekomme ich nur noch die Bilder angezeigt auf denen ich markiert bin.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. April 2017)

schade das *(unser) *IBC wird immer mehr und mehr zum Werbeträger, mit Gewalt werden uns diese Werbeflächen aufgedrängt...


----------



## KHUJAND (8. April 2017)

Ich persönlich klicke aus Prinzip nicht auf diese *SCHEISS WERBUNG *! ! !

aber macht mal weiter so... bis auch der Rest der IBC User bei facebook landet.


----------



## digi-foto.at (8. April 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> ublock nehmen


...der blockt bei mir auch alle Bilder aktuell..


----------



## Marcus (8. April 2017)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Es gab definitiv kein Update von Browser-Plugins bei mir tagsüber.



Das vielleicht nicht, aber die Add-ons laden ihre Filterlisten ohne dein Zutun nach. Deaktiviere deine Add-ons, starte den Browser einmal neu und prüfe, ob die Bilder wieder da sind. Wenn ja, weißt du, wo du dich beschweren kannst ;-)

Tipp: Bedank dich bei dem Strategen, der _alle_ Bilder auf _allen_ Sites deren Domainname mit *news.de* endet auf die Filterlisten gesetzt hat. Beispiel: http://www.ka-news.de/

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## KHUJAND (8. April 2017)

rik schrieb:


> Wenn ja, weißt du, wo du dich beschweren kannst ;-)


rik, auch mit adBlock ist das IBC voll mit fest instalierter Werbung, die auch adBlock nicht weg bekommt...
bei adBlock brauchen wir uns NICHT zu beschweren...

*IHR* habt es in der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> ...der blockt bei mir auch alle Bilder aktuell..


bei mir funktioniert alles.


----------



## digi-foto.at (8. April 2017)

Hast du die automatische Listenupdaterei ausgeschaltet? Heut gegen Mittag gings bei mir auch noch..


----------



## Marcus (8. April 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bei adBlock brauchen wir uns NICHT zu beschweren



Doch - deren Filter entfernt die Bilder auf unseren (und vielen anderen) Sites, nicht wir.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Hast du die automatische Listenupdaterei ausgeschaltet? Heut gegen Mittag gings bei mir auch noch..


steht auf standard.

gerade mal manuell geupdatet.
edit: und nun geht nichts mehr.

man kann natürlich auch selber listen wählen.


----------



## digi-foto.at (8. April 2017)

Jop.. die "Easy ListGermany" war der Verursacher...
Diese deaktiviert tut wieder alles wie es soll .. Werbung weg Bilder da..


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2017)

da soll man durchsteigen ...

gehe ich bei jemandem ins fotoalbum, dann werden mir oben keine fotos angezeigt.
unter "neuste fotos von xxx" erscheinen sie aber.
wenn man es dann anklickt, sieht man aber nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. April 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> da soll man durchsteigen ...


 deswegen schalte ich den PC jetzt aus


----------



## Thomas (8. April 2017)

@k_star @KHUJAND siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/prob...der-suchfunktion.316322/page-13#post-14469972

Vielleicht gebt ihr dem Pfleger eurerer Adblock-Liste einfach einen kleinen Hinweis....


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2017)

ich auch.

keller, musik, kaffee, bier, schrauben ...


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2017)

Thomas schrieb:


> @k_star @KHUJAND siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/prob...der-suchfunktion.316322/page-13#post-14469972
> 
> Vielleicht gebt ihr dem Pfleger eurerer Adblock-Liste einfach einen kleinen Hinweis....





k_star schrieb:


> unter "neuste fotos von xxx" erscheinen sie aber.



das ist mir rätselhaft.


----------



## synlos (8. April 2017)

Total lahmes Forum. Legt das Macbook lahm. Fotos, Alben, Avatars, Likes nix geht mehr! Safari: Version 10.1 (11603.1.30.0.34)

Any solution?


----------



## Thomas (8. April 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/prob...der-suchfunktion.316322/page-13#post-14469972


----------



## synlos (9. April 2017)

Läuft.


----------



## Matthias247 (9. April 2017)

Thomas schrieb:


> @k_star @KHUJAND siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/prob...der-suchfunktion.316322/page-13#post-14469972
> 
> Vielleicht gebt ihr dem Pfleger eurerer Adblock-Liste einfach einen kleinen Hinweis....


Um mal den Hinweis zurück zu geben: Vielleicht schafft ihrs endlich mal eure Werbung so in Zaum zu bringen, dass die Seite auch wieder ohne Adblocker benutzbar ist? Ich habe hier eine 120Mbit Verbindung, und kann teilweise deutlich über eine Minute warten, bis eine einzige Seite geladen ist. Mit Adblocker ists deutlich besser, wenn auch immer noch nicht dass, was man in 2017 für eine große Webseite erwarten würde.

Siehe auch meine Kritik hier (auf die nie eingegangen wurde): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/forum-ist-laaaaaaaahm.811116/

Edit: Gerade nochmal anhand dieser Seite gecheckt:
228 HTTP anfragen, davon min. 80% für Werbung. 4,3MB geladen! 300s Ladezeit für alles!
Und die Javascript Konsole gibt noch Hinweise auf jede Menge broken and misconfigured scripts, die geladen werden.


----------



## Martina H. (9. April 2017)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Vielleicht schafft ihrs endlich mal eure Werbung so in Zaum zu bringen, dass die Seite auch wieder ohne Adblocker benutzbar ist?



...das wär ein Traum! Die Seite ist derartig mit Werbung überladen, es macht keinen Spass mehr. OK, Werbung muss wohl sein, aber in der Masse????


----------



## no name2606 (9. April 2017)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Um mal den Hinweis zurück zu geben: Vielleicht schafft ihrs endlich mal eure Werbung so in Zaum zu bringen, dass die Seite auch wieder ohne Adblocker benutzbar ist? Ich habe hier eine 120Mbit Verbindung, und kann teilweise deutlich über eine Minute warten, bis eine einzige Seite geladen ist. Mit Adblocker ists deutlich besser, wenn auch immer noch nicht dass, was man in 2017 für eine große Webseite erwarten würde.
> 
> Siehe auch meine Kritik hier (auf die nie eingegangen wurde): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/forum-ist-laaaaaaaahm.811116/
> 
> ...



Tja und ich schaffs mit nem webstick und und 4mb leitung die seite blitz schnell zu öffnen.
Was denkste jetzt bei wem das problem liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. April 2017)

mit werbung?


----------



## KHUJAND (9. April 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...das wär ein Traum! Die Seite ist derartig mit Werbung überladen, es macht keinen Spass mehr. OK, Werbung muss wohl sein, aber in der Masse????


ganz genau Martina... so schlimm wie es jetzt ist wars noch nie.
rik/Thomas, IBC ist euer Baby,  aber müsst ihr es so verschandeln.

jeden zweiten Monat riesige Diskusionen über die Probleme mit der Werbung.


----------



## kenbug (9. April 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Jop.. die "Easy ListGermany" war der Verursacher...


Klasse, guter Mann! Denn, ich möchte das Forum mit Werbung nicht kennenlernen müssen.


----------



## CC-Freak (9. April 2017)

Das schlimme ist, die Werbung ist so blöd platziert, dass wenn man die Seite angezeigt bekommt und mal im oberen Bereich auf einen Link klicken möchte. Springt die Seite nach ein paar sec. runter und mann klick auf die Werbung. Das ist doch eher gewollt als alles andere....


----------



## frostydragon (10. April 2017)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, die Werbung ist so blöd platziert, dass wenn man die Seite angezeigt bekommt und mal im oberen Bereich auf einen Link klicken möchte. Springt die Seite nach ein paar sec. runter und mann klick auf die Werbung. Das ist doch eher gewollt als alles andere....


kenne das problem. die werbung im header (die übrigens adblock nichtmal blockiert) braucht immer kurz zum laden und man klickt enorm oft anstatt auf ein foto (z.b. das fdt) stattdessen auf die blöde werbung


----------



## digi-foto.at (10. April 2017)

frostydragon schrieb:


> kenne das problem. die werbung im header (die übrigens adblock nichtmal blockiert



Wie schon so oft, auch in diesem Thread, erwähnt... *ublock* verwenden.. dann siehst du keine einzige Werbung mehr..


----------



## KHUJAND (10. April 2017)

frostydragon schrieb:


> kenne das problem. die werbung im header (die übrigens adblock nichtmal blockiert) braucht immer kurz zum laden und man klickt enorm oft anstatt auf ein foto (z.b. das fdt) stattdessen auf die blöde werbung



ganz genau so ist das...

das ist doch sowas von [email protected]*CC-Freak*


----------



## seger (10. April 2017)

also firefox und Opera mit ublock laden auch erst seit 2,3 Tagen keine Bilder mehr

Auch ist mtb-news bei weitem die krasseste Seite was tracker Anzahl angeht und die einzige Seite, die die keine https Verschlüsselung anbietet.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass jetzt neuerdings die Bilder mit Ad Blockern nicht mehr angezeigt werden, um noch mehr Geld zu verdienen!

Alles in allem leider ganz schwach!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2017)

lesen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Freak (11. April 2017)

seger schrieb:


> also firefox und Opera mit ublock laden auch erst seit 2,3 Tagen keine Bilder mehr
> 
> Auch ist mtb-news bei weitem die krasseste Seite was tracker Anzahl angeht und die einzige Seite, die die keine https Verschlüsselung anbietet.
> 
> ...


O ja vor allem die https Verschlüsselung. Ein 3 Jahres Wildcard Zertifkat für mtb-news.de ist heut zu Tage preislich recht überschaubar.... Aber ich vermute das wird nicht gemacht, weil die Werbung muss dann auch über https dargestelt werden. Sonst bekommt man eine Warnung im Browser, dass nicht alle Inhalte verschlüsselt sind......


----------



## Marcus (11. April 2017)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Ein 3 Jahres Wildcard Zertifkat für mtb-news.de ist heut zu Tage preislich recht überschaubar....



Warum genau 3 Jahre?

BTW, wenn du dir oben die Links zum Foto- und Video-Bereich anschaust, wirst du sehen, dass die Umstellung auf HTTPS bereits in Arbeit ist.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## CC-Freak (11. April 2017)

Hi 3 Jahre war nur ein Beispiel.... sonst 1 Jahr. Werbung ist ja schon ok aber bitte das Ganze mehr optimieren....


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2017)

Werbung an sich kann man ja schalten...
ich habe auch nichts dagegen, aber wenn die Werbung einem *aufgezwungen wird* finde ich es nicht schön, und wenn dazu noch wie von #332 *frostydragon *beschrieben (bei mir auch so) ist es für ein Mountainbike Forum und deren Gründer schon sehr beschämend, wenn man solche Optionen einfügt oder zulässt.


----------



## Trallafitti (12. April 2017)

mal was anderes, was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: es gibt irgendwie keine Möglichkeit, sich mit gewerblichen VK / Shops über eine Anfrage auszutauschen, da musste ich den Umweg über die PN nehmen. Ist das bewusst so gelöst ? Selbst nach Abschluss eines Kaufs, gibt es keine Chance für etwaige Nachfragen zu dem Artikel... 
Wäre sinnvoll da den Anfrage-Button ( wieder ) einzufügen, wie es bei privaten Angeboten ja der Fall ist


----------



## Marcus (13. April 2017)

Trallafitti schrieb:


> Ist das bewusst so gelöst ? Selbst nach Abschluss eines Kaufs, gibt es keine Chance für etwaige Nachfragen zu dem Artikel...



Bitte nutze die "Fragen/Antworten"-Funktion vor dem Kauf. Nach dem Kauf kannst du ganz normal mit dem Verkäufer über das Anfragensystem kommunizieren.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trallafitti (13. April 2017)

rik schrieb:


> Bitte nutze die "Fragen/Antworten"-Funktion vor dem Kauf. Nach dem Kauf kannst du ganz normal mit dem Verkäufer über das Anfragensystem kommunizieren.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik



Vor dem Kauf gibt es lediglich die Möglichkeit, einen Preisvorschlag zu unterbreiten ( allerdings kommentarlos ) oder den Artikel in den Warenkorb zu legen. Den Anfrage Button gibt es hier nicht. Einzig eine Frage zum Artikel, die dann aber auch öffentlich sichtbar wird, kann gestellt werden.
Habe vom Verkäufer drei Artikel gekauft, diese tauchen auch in den Käufen auf, jedoch nicht in den Anfragen ( weil ja keine gestellt werden konnte ). Kontaktaufnahme zum VK ist auch hier grad nur über die Nachrichtenfinktion vom Forum möglich...  

Grüße


----------



## Marcus (14. April 2017)

Trallafitti schrieb:


> diese tauchen auch in den Käufen auf, jedoch nicht in den Anfragen



Das stimmt so nicht - für jeden Kauf wird eine Anfrage angelegt. Schau da bitte mal nach.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## foobar_siegen (17. April 2017)

Ich versuche völlig verzweifelt eine Umkreissuche zu starten.
Unter Standort sollte wohl eigentlich eine Karte erscheine mir meinem akuellen Standort. Erscheint aber nichts.
Dann klicke ich auf deinen Standort jederzeit ändern oder löschen. und lande auf der Mitgliederkarte.
Unten dann auf "hier ganz einfach eintragen oder löschen" worauf ich mich im Forum anmelden soll, in dem ich aber lange eingeloggt bin.
Nach dem erneuten einloggen lande ich auf der Forumsstartseite. Und nun?


----------



## null-2wo (20. April 2017)

bitte checkt mal die Textbausteine in den eMail-Benachrichtigungen:





Die neue Optik in der Kaufabwicklung is klasse. Nur nützt mir das Tracking leider nix: der Anbieter will, das ich die Sendungsnummer eingebe. Die ist zwar anscheinend in der Kaufabwicklung gespeichert, für mich aber nicht ersichtlich...


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2017)

der artikel war schon mal verkauft und wurde mit neuem preis eingestellt (kopiert).
es dauert sehr lange bis der preis in der übersicht an den preis im angebot selber angepasst wird.


----------



## Marcus (22. April 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> es dauert sehr lange bis der preis in der übersicht an den preis im angebot selber angepasst wird.



Hallo,

ja, das kann einige Minuten dauern. Wir werden das aber verbessern!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Bierliebhaber (24. April 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich Handhabe User hier schnell für eine Bewertung sperren zu lassen, die spontan bei der Artikelbeschreibung vergessen haben was der Unterschied zwischen gebraucht und Neu ist? Ich habe mich bereits an die [email protected] gewendet aber bei meinem letzten Fall ist genau nichts passiert von Seiten des Foren-Teams, die Anzeige hat es zwar gerichtet aber ehrlich gesagt fände ich es auch schön wenn man vom Bikemarkt-Team dazu Rückmeldung bekommt.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (28. April 2017)

@mtb-news Support
Da ihr das Thema an anderer Stelle zugemacht habt kommentiere ich das hier nochmal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wohin-bei-problemen-im-bikemarkt-wenden.825734/#post-14513180

Ich habe gefragt wie das Mapping bei E-Mails aussieht, darauf nehmt ihr keinen Bezug. Ich (komme aus der Softwareentwicklung) und bin mir sicher, dass ihr kein Mapping habt. Im konkreten Fall habe ich 2 mal den Support über das Kontaktformular angeschrieben und 2 mal die E-Mail versendet. Wenn ihr eine Action gestored habt ist es vllt. möglich dass bei eurem Formular ein Bug besteht, was das nicht senden der einen Action erklären könnte. (Das Layer für die Bewertung Hilfreich, Gewinner etc. ist in Chrome in den letzen Wochen ja ebenfalls buggy, genau so wie die Anmeldung im Bikemarkt.)
Bei den Laufrädern für 300 Euro hab ich das ganze öfter gemacht, sicher 4-5 Mal (1x sicher über das Formular, was ihr ja auch bestätigt habt).
Im übrigen bin ich auch meinen Spamfolder und alle anderen Folder für meine mit dem Account verbundene Mail durchgegangen, leitet mir doch mal weiter was bei der Prüfung des Laufradsatzes rausgekommen ist oder was da eure Action war, gern hier per PN .

Da keine Bewertung erstellt wurde konnte/könnte niemand den Verkäufer identifizieren. Das ist Datenschutzrechtlich sehr wohl nicht in Ordnung.

Eure Antwort akzeptiere ich gerne, dass ihr behauptet es wäre nur um eine Meinungsverschiedenheit und nicht um Neuware mit Schäden gegangen hab ich mit dem Screenshot bereits dargelegt. Lesen hilft manchmal. Macht gern wieder zu, ich kaufe hier einfach nichts "neu" gebrauchtes mehr und gut ist.

Sperren bezog sich im übrigen auf die Bewertung, das steht auch so in der Mail.


----------



## Trallafitti (30. April 2017)

rik schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht - für jeden Kauf wird eine Anfrage angelegt. Schau da bitte mal nach.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik



Hi Rik,

stimmt, die Anfrage wurde erstellt, nach erfolgtem Kauf - welcher über PNs besprochen werden musste - und somit fehlt in dem Kaufvorgang der gesamte Schriftverkehr, der gewöhnlich ja hinterlegt wird ( Anfrage, Antwort, evtl. Einigung auf Preis und Versand etc. )
Die Schwierigkeit, mit dem Verkäufer für einen bestimmten Artikel VOR einem möglichen Kauf in Kontakt zu treten, besteht aber leider trotzdem. Wenn man eine Frage nicht öffentlich stellen möchte bleibt einem keine Alternative als über eine PN über das Forum...

Grüße


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Mai 2017)

Mich ärgert gerade, dass ein Händler als solcher gelistet sein darf OHNE Impressum und AGB hinterlegt zu haben.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/users/legal/78102


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elementer (14. Mai 2017)

In den E-Mail Abos werden nur die ersten 20 Suchen angezeigt. Wäre schön, wenn man auf die nächste Seite blättern könnte, um auch die restlichen Suchabos verwalten zu können.

Danke schon mal und Grüße
Rob


----------



## Marcus (22. Mai 2017)

elementer schrieb:


> In den E-Mail Abos werden nur die ersten 20 Suchen angezeigt. Wäre schön, wenn man auf die nächste Seite blättern könnte, um auch die restlichen Suchabos verwalten zu können.



Hallo,

jetzt kann geblättert werden!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Juni 2017)

Vom Bikemarkt bekomme ich von Zeit zu Zeit die Aufforderung was in den SM zu shären und sollte dafür Gutscheine für Hervorhebung o.ä. bekommen. Die letzten 2-3 mal, also in den letzten paar Monaten kamen aber keine Gutscheine mehr.


----------



## CJMax (5. September 2017)

Hallo,
ich versuche jetzt schon länger verzweifelt, einen Link in meine Anzeige einzubauen, aber der entscheidende Teil wird abgeschnitten. Scheinbar gibt es das Problem ja häufiger, hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen. Hier meine Anzeige: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/997831-bergamont-enduro-9-0 .
Vielen Dank!


----------



## frogmatic (6. September 2017)

Muss diese Werbungs-Bombe sein?
Es ist schon nervig genug, wenn die Werbung in vorher unklarer Größe nachlädt und da, wo ich gerade in einer Maske hinklicken will, etwas anderes den Mausklick abbekommt weil sich irgendeine Anzeige endlich entschließt in voller Größe zu erscheinen, aber dieses...:



 
Erstmal eine Seite runter scrollen?

Und nein, ich stelle die Werbung nicht grundsätzlich in Frage.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. September 2017)

CJMax schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich versuche jetzt schon länger verzweifelt, einen Link in meine Anzeige einzubauen, aber der entscheidende Teil wird abgeschnitten. Scheinbar gibt es das Problem ja häufiger, hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen. Hier meine Anzeige: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/997831-bergamont-enduro-9-0 .
> Vielen Dank!


das is kein problem, sondern pure absicht!


----------



## SuntouristDreck (16. September 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Muss diese Werbungs-Bombe sein?
> Es ist schon nervig genug, wenn die Werbung in vorher unklarer Größe nachlädt und da, wo ich gerade in einer Maske hinklicken will, etwas anderes den Mausklick abbekommt weil sich irgendeine Anzeige endlich entschließt in voller Größe zu erscheinen, aber dieses...:
> Anhang anzeigen 640823
> Erstmal eine Seite runter scrollen?
> ...


Ich dachte schon, ich sei der einzige, bei dem C-Date Werbung ist.


----------



## musclecramp (27. September 2017)

Muss denn sowas sein?


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2017)

musclecramp schrieb:


> Muss denn sowas sein?



Passiert das auch, wenn du deine Browser-Extensions deaktivierst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musclecramp (27. September 2017)

Hat sich von selbst erledigt. Werbung taucht nicht mehr auf...


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2017)

musclecramp schrieb:


> Hat sich von selbst erledigt. Werbung taucht nicht mehr auf...


aber bei mir jetzt


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2017)

adblock plus und ublock filtert mir immer etwas werbung weg, aber rechts und oben auf der IBC seite taucht immer noch werbung auf. 
ich hatte jetzt gute 3-4 monate ruhe.


----------



## freigeist (1. Oktober 2017)

@KHUJAND 

Das selbe Anligen hatte ich gestern, im dafür vorgesehenen Thread, geschildert:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-werbebanner-stoeren-massiv.691006/page-16

Hilfe gab es sofort 



Teisho schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass Werbung hier direkt vom IBC gehostet wird und nicht wie üblich von einem der Werbenetzwerken.
> 
> Wenn dich das stört einfach Folgendes in deine Hosts-Datei eintragen:
> overlays.mtb-news.de	   127.0.0.1
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Oktober 2017)

die  *VERFLUCHTE WERBUNG * 
ist wieder weg...


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2017)

werbung sehe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, aber z.b. neue artikel in einer kategorie (neue artikel = kategorie grün hinterlegt) im bikemarkt werden leider auch nicht mehr angezeigt.
kann man das irgendwie unabhängig voneinander konfigurieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teisho (1. Oktober 2017)

Was meinst du mit grün hinterlegt? Die Kategorie "Neueste Artikel" sehe ich nach wie vor.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Oktober 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die  *VERFLUCHTE WERBUNG *
> ist wieder weg...



Und wieder volle Pulle Werbung... 
:kotz: Was ein Kasperle Theater.


----------



## Teisho (2. Oktober 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Und wieder volle Pulle Werbung...
> :kotz: Was ein Kasperle Theater.


Hast das mit der Hosts getestet?


----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> adblock plus und ublock


2 Blocker bremsen dein System. Adblock Plus in Rente schicken. Ist schon länger nicht mehr gut, zu aufgebläht, hoher Ressourcenverbrauch und zweifelhaftes Gebaren. Lässt bestimmte Werbung zu


----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2017)

Teisho schrieb:


> Hast das mit der Hosts getestet?


Ich habe es mit dem File Inspektor in Mozillas Firefox gemacht. Jeweils die Knoten gelöscht. Seitdem sind alle Overlays oben weg


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Oktober 2017)

danke... ich versuch es. 

kotzt mich an sowas.


----------



## nullstein (2. Oktober 2017)

Warum ist es im Bikemarkt eigentlich so geregelt, dass der Verkäufer jederzeit, sofern eine Anfrage vorliegt, auf "verkauft" drücken kann? Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, dass der potentielle Käufer diesem Prozess zustimmen muss? Sprich erst wenn beide Parteien aktiv einer Transaktion einwilligen ist der Deal gültig.


----------



## musclecramp (7. Oktober 2017)

4mate schrieb:


> 2 Blocker bremsen dein System. Adblock Plus in Rente schicken.


Stimmt, hab mal den uBlock getestet. Viel weniger Werbung im Vergleich zum Adblock.


----------



## LC4Fun (10. Oktober 2017)

Kann es ein, dass such aus den Verkaufsanzeigen keine Bilder mehr löschen lassen? Habs mit Firefox und Chrome versucht...


----------



## Marcus (11. Oktober 2017)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Kann es ein, dass such aus den Verkaufsanzeigen keine Bilder mehr löschen lassen?



Hallo,

danke für den Hinweis, da klemmte noch etwas. Jetzt funktioniert es.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (13. Oktober 2017)

nullstein schrieb:


> Warum ist es im Bikemarkt eigentlich so geregelt, dass der Verkäufer jederzeit, sofern eine Anfrage vorliegt, auf "verkauft" drücken kann? Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, dass der potentielle Käufer diesem Prozess zustimmen muss? Sprich erst wenn beide Parteien aktiv einer Transaktion einwilligen ist der Deal gültig.


 
Klar, wäre so ein "Will-Kaufen-Häckchen" neben dem Anfrage-Text praktisch, aber mit ein bißchen Kommunikation unter Bikern sollte irgendwann schon klar sein, ob Deal oder nicht.


----------



## 4mate (28. Oktober 2017)

.


----------



## Silberrücken (29. Oktober 2017)

Das * in gelb zum Merken eines Artikels gibt es aktuell nicht......


Bleibt das so?


----------



## uphillking (31. Oktober 2017)

POPup Mc Donalds Werbung auf Android Tablet extrem störend. Popt alle 20 sec auf und lässt sich nicht schließen. Abstellen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sven12345 (2. November 2017)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wie kann ich denn einen Verkauf rückgängig machen? Der Käufer tritt aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen zurück und ich hab da keinen Stress mit. Ich würde nur gerne diesen "offenen" Verkauf löschen und einfach eine Fake-Bewertung möchte ich auch nicht machen...
> 
> ...



Ich habe aktuell das selbe Problem.
Ist es möglich, den Kauf rückgängig zu machen?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Pure_Power (13. November 2017)

Hey,

die aktuelle Sortier-Funktion der Anzeigenbilder im Bikemarkt ist ja ein echter Graus.
War vorher mit dem Eingabefeld für die/eine Nummerierung deutlich besser zu bedienen.
Wäre auch schick wenn der Original Dateiname (wieder) angezeigt werden würde, würde das Bilder sortieren für mich noch einfacher machen.

Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2017)

Endlich werbefrei !

Firefox 57 + uBlock + uMatric

Anleitung für uMatrix:


----------



## digi-foto.at (18. November 2017)

Mit nur ublock schon seit gut einem Jahr keinerlei Werbung mehr gesehen...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (18. November 2017)

Warum kann man als Nutzer eigentlich jemanden nicht in Quarantäne schicken solange bis das Forenteam den User überprüft hat? Vor nem Monat hat jemand andere um 10.000 Euro beschissen und der Idiot ist offensichtlich wieder da. Ich hab den bereits zweimal gemeldet, es kann doch nicht sein dass das Team es nicht schafft bei Betrugsverdacht die User so lange in Quarantäne zu stellen bis der Case gelöst ist. Könnte man echt mal als Sicherheitsmaßnahme einführen. Die Bilder sind wie beim letzten mal von PB geklaut... Diese gammligen Betrüger wie der User MannStein

User: MannStein 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/450629

Bilder von PB "seiner" Anzeigen:
https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2161147/
https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2236214/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. November 2017)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Warum kann man als Nutzer eigentlich jemanden nicht in Quarantäne schicken solange bis das Forenteam den User überprüft hat? Vor nem Monat hat jemand andere um 10.000 Euro beschissen und der Idiot ist offensichtlich wieder da. Ich hab den bereits zweimal gemeldet, es kann doch nicht sein dass das Team es nicht schafft bei Betrugsverdacht die User so lange in Quarantäne zu stellen bis der Case gelöst ist. Könnte man echt mal als Sicherheitsmaßnahme einführen. Die Bilder sind wie beim letzten mal von PB geklaut... Diese gammligen Betrüger wie der User MannStein
> 
> User: MannStein
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/450629
> ...


Hab Mal freundlich gefragt wo das Bike steht... Und das der Versand aus USA wohl ein wenig teuer sein wird... Mit Link


----------



## delphi1507 (18. November 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hab Mal freundlich gefragt wo das Bike steht... Und das der Versand aus USA wohl ein wenig teuer sein wird... Mit Link


Rad ist schon gelöscht... Mal sehen wie lange es beim LRS dauert...


----------



## Berrrnd (19. November 2017)

der lrs ist nun auch weg.

*aber
*
es kann doch nicht sein, dass leute, auch wenn der rest ihnen wirklich gehört, hier noch geduldet werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. November 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> der lrs ist nun auch weg.
> 
> *aber
> *
> es kann doch nicht sein, dass leute, auch wenn der rest ihnen wirklich gehört, hier noch geduldet werden.


Selbst das bezweifele ich!


----------



## Bierliebhaber (21. November 2017)

Die anderen Anzeigen sind auch von  zusammengeklauten Bildern, die Syncros-Teile sind beispielsweise ebenfalls von dem Pinkbike-Verkäufer des Voltage. Dass trotz Meldung nix passiert finde ich nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend, da sollte echt ne Funktionalität her mit der man Verkäufer mit betrügerischen Absichten melden kann und tatsächlich was passiert...


----------



## Sven12345 (22. November 2017)

Kann es sein,
dass es einfach niemanden gibt, der sich für den Bikemarkt zuständig fühlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (26. November 2017)

Bei der Anzeige eines Händlerangebotes auf dem Smartphone bzw. Tablet (Android) wird nur der Produktpreis und das Wort "+ Versand:" angezeigt (chrome) bzw. sogar nur das "+" bei Firefox - aber kein Betrag zu den Versandkosten. Wenn man die Übersicht ansieht, werden alle Versandkosten angezeigt die der Händler für die Länder angelegt hat, aber nicht welche davon für das konkrete Produkt gelten sollen. Nur wenn man am Tablet im Browser umstellt auf "Desktopversion" kommt die Preisanzeige dazu.


----------



## Marcus (27. November 2017)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Bei der Anzeige eines Händlerangebotes auf dem Smartphone bzw. Tablet (Android) wird nur der Produktpreis und das Wort "+ Versand:" angezeigt (chrome) bzw. sogar nur das "+" bei Firefox - aber kein Betrag zu den Versandkosten.



Ist es möglich, dass du uns einen Screenshot von dem Problem zur Verfügungung stellen kannst? Ich habe versucht, es nachzustellen, bekomme die Versandkosten aber immer komplett angezeigt.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## LC4Fun (27. November 2017)

Klar


----------



## Marcus (27. November 2017)

Danke, wir kümmern uns drum!


----------



## mtb-news Support (5. Dezember 2017)

@styleroyal
Das mit dem Betrug ist schon richtig, wir hatten letzen Monat offensichtlich jemand der hier im großen Stil die Leute betrogen hat mit falschen Personalausweisen, falschen IPs die über das Ausland gingen, Adressen, Emails ect ect.

Die Betrüger haben sich immer wieder auf sehr professionelle Weise bei uns registriert und neu identifiziert. 

Da haben wir, gute zwei Wochen lang Leute, Angebot, Anfragen ect überprüft.
Wir haben mir den geschädigten gesprochen, Daten an alle Möglichen Polizeidienststellen weiter geleitet und alle potentiellen User per Meldung vor den Betrügern gewarnt.

Selbstverständlich haben wir auch alle uns bekannten Accounts der Betrüger gesperrt.

Der oben erwähnte Account ist uns bislang aber nicht bekannt gewesen - ich habe eben nochmal das Support Postfach geprüft - es gab zu dem Namen auch keine Meldung eines Geschädigten. 

Wenn ihr Probleme hab dann nutzt bitte unsere Kontaktformulare, Links dazu findet ihr wie auch üblich im Internet ganz unten Über Impressum oder Kontakt. 
Wenn ihr wollt das wir das von euch geschriebene hier im Forum auch wahrnehmen dann erwähnt uns doch einfach in eurem Text (@mtb-news Support ) - dann bekommen wir eine Meldung dazu und versuchen auch gern weiter euch zu helfen. 

Cheers 
Der Sandy


----------



## Bierliebhaber (5. Dezember 2017)

@mtb-news Support
Wenn jemand Artikel einstellt mit Bildern von anderen Usern auf anderen Portalen unterstelle ich betrügerische Absicht. Im übrigen habe ich ihn darauf angeschrieben, auf meine Frage warum er content von pinkbike kopiert und dass er offensichtlich ein betrüger ist kam nix mehr.
Wenn die melden Funktionalität keine Info an euch weiterleitet solltet ihr den Button möglicherweise ausbauen und nur an die Support E-Mail verweisen. Als Product Owner kann ich sagen dass das ja nur eine line of Code ist, die man da disabled.
Die Syncros-Teile sind übrigens genau wie die Gabel immernoch on und von Pinkbike kopiert.
Nochmal: Es ging um Prävention (Userinput nutzen bevor jemand wie DTO andere Nutzer um 10k bescheisst weil das System zur Authentifizierung offensichtlich ungenügend ist). Dass es vier Wochen dauert bis ein User gesperrt ist (was ja immer noch nicht der Fall ist bei MannStein) kann halt nicht sein wenn er über eine von euch implementiere Funktionalität gemeldet wurde.


----------



## mtb-news Support (6. Dezember 2017)

@styleroyal 

Wir können nicht anhand von Bildern erkennen ob diese irgendwo in Internet geklaut wurden. Wir gehen in der Regel allen Meldungen, ganz besonders bei Betrug nach.

Du sprichst von Prävention - wie bitte soll das funktionieren? Wir bekommen eine Meldung und reagieren so schnell es geht. 
Wie sollen wir vorab wissen wer betrügen wird?  

Wenn jemand gefälschte Personalausweise, Briefkasten Firmen und VPN in Rumänien nutzt können wir nix tun. 
Wir sind hier in einem gebraucht Bikemarkt - nicht die Bank von England. Auch wir haben Grenzen. 

Wenn du Vorschläge hast und etwas produktives beitragen willst melde dich bei @rik er kümmert sich um sowas. 

Bezüglich dem Betrüger MannStein hab ich eben nochmal nach geschaut - du hast jetzt geschrieben das du nicht das Kontaktformular sondern die "Melden" Button genutzt hast. 
Deshalb hab ich es nicht direkt gefunden.

Deine Meldung kam in der Nacht vom 18.11. bei uns an und am 19.11. wurde der User gesperrt.
Wird ein User gesperrt, werden nicht automatisch seine Anzeigen deaktiviert. Das hat verschiedene Gründe.
Mag sein das du die Sachen noch siehst, aber bedeutet deshalb nicht das er noch verkaufen kann. 

Kannst es ja mal versuchen - bekommst bei der Kontaktaufnahme ein Meldung angezeigt. Oder noch besser, schau unter sein Benutzerprofil, da steht wann er zuletzt online war. Nämlich am 19.11. 

Im übrigen ist es nicht immer ratsam und gewünscht (z.b. von der Polizei/Kripo) Betrüger direkt zu sperren da dann jegliche weitere "Observation" und "Überführung" nicht mehr möglich ist. (z.b. bei Scheinkäufen um an mehr Infos zu kommen oder um dann bei persönlicher Übergaben zugreifen zu können)

Wir haben aktuell 387.435 Mitglieder, was wir im Hintergrund alles machen bekommt ihr gar nicht mit.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (6. Dezember 2017)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> @styleroyal
> 
> Wir können nicht anhand von Bildern erkennen ob diese irgendwo in Internet geklaut wurden. Wir gehen in der Regel allen Meldungen, ganz besonders bei Betrug nach.
> 
> ...



"Du sprichst von Prävention - wie bitte soll das funktionieren? Wir bekommen eine Meldung und reagieren so schnell es geht.
Wie sollen wir vorab wissen wer betrügen wird?"

Wie so ne Funktionalität aussehen kann habe ich ja beschrieben, nach Meldung mit nem Dropdown (betrügerische Absicht) geht der User in Quarantäne und der Support hat eine daily Que dieser User zum check. So könnte Prävention aus weil 387.435 Mitglieder mehr sehen als einer. Warum Anzeigen noch on sind von Usern, die gesperrt wurden, verstehe ich nicht und ergibt aus meiner Sicht wenig Sinn.

"Wir können nicht anhand von Bildern erkennen ob diese irgendwo in Internet geklaut wurden. Wir gehen in der Regel allen Meldungen, ganz besonders bei Betrug nach."
Wenn ihr spezifisch mit Link zu den originären Anzeigen hingewiesen werdet kann man den Schluss schon ziehen, nochmal Thema Que.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (6. Dezember 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Dezember 2017)

styleroyal schrieb:


> "Du sprichst von Prävention - wie bitte soll das funktionieren? Warum Anzeigen noch on sind von Usern, die gesperrt wurden, verstehe ich nicht und ergibt aus meiner Sicht wenig Sinn.


Wird z.b. bei ebay Kleinanzeigen auch so gemacht, bei Verdacht auf Betrug o.ä. werden alle Verkaufsanzeigen vom User durch ebay gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-news Support (6. Dezember 2017)

@styleroyal

Und dann kann jeder jeden User (vorläufig) sperren lassen.
Ich stell mir gerade vor wie das dann abläuft wenn nur 0,5% der Leute hier damit Unsinn treiben.
Ganz besonders am Wochenende, bei Urlaub oder wenn wir mal auf Events sind und nicht direkt die Liste und User direkt überprüfen können.

Was meinst du wie gut Ver/Käufer das finden wenn sie gerade etwas am Verkaufen/Kaufen sind, mit jemanden deshalb schreiben und sich dann plötzlich nicht mehr einloggen können weil irgendwer sie hat sperren lassen.

Wie gesagt, du hast Vorschläge, am besten welche die nicht nur schnell ausgesprochen sondern auch zu Ende gedacht sind. Dann wende dich in einer PN an uns.
Wir sind immer offen für Vorschläge.


----------



## mtb-news Support (6. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wird z.b. bei ebay Kleinanzeigen auch so gemacht, bei Verdacht auf Betrug o.ä. werden alle Verkaufsanzeigen vom User durch ebay gelöscht.


Hast du dazu einen offiziellen Link? Ich finde bei Google dazu nix diesbezüglich.

Wir sind nicht Ebay, haben keine hundert Leute die sich darum kümmern können - unser Schwerpunkt liegt aber auch nicht darauf einen Bikemarkt zu führen - Wir sind ein Mountainbike Magazin. Bitte vergesst das nicht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Dezember 2017)

Nö,Link hab ich nicht, ist mir halt selbst mal passiert, ebay hatte an einem meiner Angebote was zu meckern und hat alle meine Anzeigen gelöscht. War aber ein Missverständnis,  zur Sicherheit haben die mir quasi den Hahn abgedreht, obwohl alles normale Angebote waren.
Zum Bikemarkt und mtb-Magazin:
Ihr bietet eine Bikemarkt-Plattform an, also solltet ihr euch auch drum kümmern, meine Meinung.


----------



## mtb-news Support (6. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Zum Bikemarkt und mtb-Magazin:
> Ihr bietet eine Bikemarkt-Plattform an, also solltet ihr euch auch drum kümmern, meine Meinung.



Wie kommst du darauf das wir uns nicht drum kümmern?

Wir arbeiten den ganzen Tag daran alles hier für euch zu verbessern, eure Emails zu beantworten, Streitfälle zu prüfen, zu vermitteln.
Meldungen zu Anzeigen prüfen und löschen. ect ect

Und danach fangen wir an jedem zu erklären warum wir das gemacht haben und diskutieren dann weiter weil jeder ja aus seiner eigenen Sichtweise meistens denk das er im Recht ist und ungerecht behandelt wird.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (6. Dezember 2017)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> @styleroyal
> 
> Und dann kann jeder jeden User (vorläufig) sperren lassen.
> Ich stell mir gerade vor wie das dann abläuft wenn nur 0,5% der Leute hier damit Unsinn treiben.
> ...



Alter Schwede es gibt keinen Grund mich so schwach von der Seite anzumachen von wegen "auch zu Ende gedacht"? Wenn meine Anmerkung für euch nicht valueable ist dann passt das doch. Ich kann ne Anregung geben dass mir die Funktionalität fehlt, ich kenne euer Backend nicht. Was weiß ich ob ihr ne AI habt die Bildererkennung kann oder sowas.

Wenn der User gesperrt ist habe ich mein Ziel erreicht und andere vor einem potentiellen Betrüger geschützt. Visibel ist das halt nicht wenn die weiteren Anzeigen noch on sind...

Wenn ihr in die Richtung nichts entwickeln wollt macht es halt wie Pinkbike die nicht suggerieren dass der Markt durch eine Authentifizierung sicher ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Dezember 2017)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Visibel ist das halt nicht wenn die weiteren Anzeigen noch on sind.


@mtb-news Support
So siehts nämlich aus.
Vom Tonfall in euren Antworten reden wir jetzt mal nicht....


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Dezember 2017)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> @styleroyal
> 
> Und dann kann jeder jeden User (vorläufig) sperren lassen.
> Ich stell mir gerade vor wie das dann abläuft wenn nur 0,5% der Leute hier damit Unsinn treiben.
> ...


Zumindest offline nehmen der anzeigen solle bei einer Sperrung passieren, sonst kann ja noch übers Forum Kontakt aufgenommen werden... 

Es muss ja nicht gleich gelöscht werden, falls die Anschuldigungen nicht korrekt sein sollten... 
Beim @ Mannstein, war es zum Beispiel offensichtlich, das er die anzeigen wo er auf den Bilder klau hingewiesen wurde sehr zeitnah selbst gelöscht hat...


----------



## mtb-news Support (7. Dezember 2017)

Zum offline nehmen der Anzeigen geb ich euch Recht - das hatten wir einfach vergessen.
Was aber jetzt kein Drama sein sollte - er war ja schließlich, anders als von euch vermutet, direkt von uns gesperrt und konnte niemandem mehr schaden.

Das Ihr nicht angezeigt bekommt wenn jemand gesperrt ist hat etwas damit zu tun das man Leute nicht einfach an den Pranger stellen darf. Und das wäre dann nichts anderes.

Unser System im Bikemarkt funktioniert eigentlich sehr gut - derartige Betrugsfälle passieren so selten das wir uns da im 0,xx% Bereich befinden.
Wenn was gemeldet wird reagieren wir in der Regel direkt und tun alles um Euch vor Betrug zu schützen und unterstützen die Polizei bei Ermittlungen.

Soweit mach ich hier jetzt mal Schluss - wenn es noch Fragen oder Vorschläge gibt bitte direkt PN an mich.


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Dezember 2017)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> Zum offline nehmen der Anzeigen geb ich euch Recht - das hatten wir einfach vergessen.
> 
> Das Ihr nicht angezeigt bekommt wenn jemand gesperrt ist hat etwas damit zu tun das man Leute nicht einfach an den Pranger stellen darf.
> 
> Wenn es noch Fragen oder Vorschläge gibt bitte direkt PN an mich.


Ok, das klingt schon anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2018)

Ich habe jetzt ein Phänomen beim Bikemarkt. Obwohl ich alles gelesen habe, erscheint dennoch die rote 1 neben dem Bikemarkt Schriftzug. Ich habe mich schon ausgeloggt und eingeloggt, refreshed usw. Sie bleibt da.






edit: Jetzt ists nicht mehr da.


----------



## ernmar (23. Januar 2018)

Ich kann im Bikemarkt keine neuen Artikel mehr anschauen. Auf der Startseite erscheinen zwar immer noch die 4 "neusten" Artikel, aber wenn ich auf "weitere Artikel ansehen" gehe, kommt die erste Anzeige von heute früh 06:52. Ist auf dem PC und auf dem Handy so.


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Januar 2018)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich kann im Bikemarkt keine neuen Artikel mehr anschauen. Auf der Startseite erscheinen zwar immer noch die 4 "neusten" Artikel, aber wenn ich auf "weitere Artikel ansehen" gehe, kommt die erste Anzeige von heute früh 06:52. Ist auf dem PC und auf dem Handy so.


Jo,hier auch


----------



## Der Nachkomme (23. Januar 2018)

Dito. Und bei mir werden bereits abgegebene Bewertungen nicht erkannt, steht immer noch eine grüne "2" bei "Bewertungen".

Außerdem keine Benachrichtigung für eine erhaltene Bewertung bekommen.

Vermutlich wird nur rumgebastelt gerade...


----------



## onkel2306 (23. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Jo,hier auch


Auch bei mir.


----------



## Auweh (23. Januar 2018)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Auch bei mir.


Ebenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (23. Januar 2018)

Da muss was kaputt sein[emoji848]

Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtb-news Support (23. Januar 2018)

Hey Leute,
wir hatten ein kleines Problem mit der Anzeige der neuen Artikel - jetzt sollte es wieder laufen.


----------



## onkel2306 (23. Januar 2018)

Läuft wieder.


----------



## ernmar (23. Januar 2018)

Das mit den neuen Anzeigen funktioniert wieder. Danke
Aber das Problem mit den Benachrichtigungen/Bewertungen scheint noch zu sein. Die Benachrichtigungen gehen nicht weg. Die rote Zahl bleibt stehen, auch wenn die Benachrichtung gelesen wurde.

Edit: Jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren.


----------



## Silberrücken (23. Januar 2018)

@mtb-news Support 

Die Masse der Anzeigen durch registrierte shops ist inzwischen bereits mehr als eine Zumutung! Das muss gesplitet werden. Wie? Keine Ahnung, aber so kann es nicht bleiben. Aber, das wisst ihr selbst!
LG


----------



## mtb-news Support (23. Januar 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> @mtb-news Support
> 
> Die Masse der Anzeigen durch registrierte shops ist inzwischen bereits mehr als eine Zumutung! Das muss gesplitet werden. Wie? Keine Ahnung, aber so kann es nicht bleiben. Aber, das wisst ihr selbst!
> LG



Kannst du machen wenn du in einer Kategorie bist. Siehe screenshot.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2018)

und was macht man, wenn man einfach ein suchwort eingibt und nur private oder händleranzeigen sehen möchte?


----------



## Silberrücken (25. Januar 2018)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> Kannst du machen wenn du in einer Kategorie bist. Siehe screenshot.




Ich weiss ja, dass das ernst gemeint ist- aber, das ist natürlich Unsinn.......


----------



## mtb-news Support (25. Januar 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> und was macht man, wenn man einfach ein suchwort eingibt und nur private oder händleranzeigen sehen möchte?



Das ist eine Funktion die fehlt - ich geb es weiter. @rik können wir da was machen?


----------



## mtb-news Support (25. Januar 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja, dass das ernst gemeint ist- aber, das ist natürlich Unsinn.......


Ist in der Tat ernst gemeint. 

Warum sollte das Unsinn sein? Kannst du erklären wie Du das meinst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2018)

er möchte die einstellung auf der bikemarkt startseite haben, und dann mit dieser einstellung durch die einzelnen kategorien klicken. 
als eine generelle voreinstellung.


ist angedacht die eingabemaske bei erstellen einer anzeige, bzw. die filter neu zu strukturieren?
viele sachen sind doppelt (laufräder, farbe: schwarz, Schwarz // laufräder, material: alu, aluminium, Aluminium), bzw. tauchen in mehreren kategorien auf (felgen: felgendurchmesser und laufradgröße.)
wo es möglich ist, sollte nur eine vorgegebene katalogauswahl möglich sein.


----------



## mtb-news Support (26. Januar 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> ist angedacht die eingabemaske bei erstellen einer anzeige, bzw. die filter neu zu strukturieren?
> viele sachen sind doppelt (laufräder, farbe: schwarz, Schwarz // laufräder, material: alu, aluminium, Aluminium), bzw. tauchen in mehreren kategorien auf (felgen: felgendurchmesser und laufradgröße.)
> wo es möglich ist, sollte nur eine vorgegebene katalogauswahl möglich sein.



Die Vorlagen sind selbst gewachsen durch das was dort in der Vergangenheit von euch eingegeben wurde.
Es ist als kein dropdown und keine feste Vorgabe. Eher so eine Art Autovervollständigung.

Ich weiß nicht in wie fern geplant ist da etwas zu ändern - @rik kann da mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Januar 2018)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> Es ist als kein dropdown und keine feste Vorgabe. Eher so eine Art Autovervollständigung.


das sehe ich, deshalb ja der vorschlag das ganze auf vorgegebene dinge zu beschränken.


forensuche:
warum werden die suchergebnisse nicht kronologisch geordnet?


----------



## Silberrücken (9. Februar 2018)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> Ist in der Tat ernst gemeint.
> 
> Warum sollte das Unsinn sein? Kannst du erklären wie Du das meinst?




So mancher shop "müllt" innerhalb von Sekunden Seiten weise den Bikemarkt zu bzw. voll- das sollte unterbunden und getrennt werden!


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Februar 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> das sehe ich, deshalb ja der vorschlag das ganze auf vorgegebene dinge zu beschränken.
> 
> 
> forensuche:
> warum werden die suchergebnisse nicht kronologisch geordnet?


Sehe ich auch so! Der bikemarkt ist für mich ein gebraucht Markt von privat an privat und keine Händler Platform! Diese werden bei eventuellen kaufen ignoriert!


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Februar 2018)

habe einen vorbau zum kauf eingegestellt.

vorbaulänge: _(Länge des Vorbaus in Millimetern; *ggf. auch den Vorbauwinkel eintragen.*)_
eingabe / anzeige
100 mm 0° / 100 mm
123456789 / 123456789 mm

würde gerne den winkel eingeben.
natürlich dann in einem extra feld, da sonst keine vorauswahl getroffen werden kann.


----------



## Marcus (10. Februar 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> würde gerne den winkel eingeben.



Bauen wir ein!


----------



## Der Nachkomme (11. Februar 2018)

Habe nur ich das Problem?

Sobald die Bikemarkt-Seiten mit einem Chrome-Browser fertig geladen sind, kann ich keine Checkboxes mehr anklicken, und buttons wie "nächste Seite", "Artikel verkaufen an xyz" usw. gehen auch nicht.

Kann man das supernervige nachladen der Werbung irgendwie besser regeln, so dass die Seiten "komplett" geladen werden, und nicht alles wieder verspringt, wenn Werbung irgendwo noch aufpoppt? Würde ungerne mit Adblocker arbeiten, aber das ist echt schon grenzwertig, ständig klickt man unabsichtlich irgendwo drauf...!


----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2018)

Der Nachkomme schrieb:


> Sobald die Bikemarkt-Seiten mit einem Chrome-Browser fertig geladen sind, kann ich keine Checkboxes mehr anklicken, und buttons wie "nächste Seite", "Artikel verkaufen an xyz" usw. gehen auch nicht.



Liegt auch an der Werbung. Ein unsichtbarer Container überlagert sämtliche Eingabefelder. Hab jetzt auch den Blocker angemacht - Problem gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2018)

habe ich auch mit opera.

firefox 52.6.0 esr funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## RickSp (11. Februar 2018)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Firefox 58.0.2


----------



## Silberrücken (14. Februar 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> So mancher shop "müllt" innerhalb von Sekunden Seiten weise den Bikemarkt zu bzw. voll- das sollte unterbunden und getrennt werden!



Ja Leute vom IBC:   heute ist es wirklich die Krönung mit 5 Seiten aufeinanderfolgend mit Angeboten von shops.......


----------



## Marcus (14. Februar 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Ja Leute vom IBC:   heute ist es wirklich die Krönung mit 5 Seiten aufeinanderfolgend mit Angeboten von shops.......



Hast du diesen Reiter mal angeklickt?


----------



## Silberrücken (14. Februar 2018)

Rik- Korrektur- jetzt habe ich es erst gesehen, seit wann gibt es das denn bitte?


----------



## Marcus (14. Februar 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Rik- Korrektur- jetzt habe ich es erst gesehen, seit wann gibt es das denn bitte?



Ungefähr seit 5-6 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (14. Februar 2018)

Danke!

Au weia


----------



## black soul (22. Februar 2018)




----------



## Silberrücken (27. Februar 2018)

rik schrieb:


> Ungefähr seit 5-6 Jahren.



im Moment scheint euch da aber Jemand ausgetrickst zu haben........! Der taucht nämlich trotz Selection: Privat auf und ist Händler!

Und die Heilung durch den Beauftragten folgte auf dem Fusse.......


----------



## mtb-news Support (27. Februar 2018)

Beispiel bitte bzw den link dazu. Danke!


----------



## Bikesen (6. März 2018)

Folgendes Problem: Ich kann in meinem Postfach nur noch ein Mal den "Mehr laden..." Button für weitere Nachrichten anklicken. Beim zweiten Mal bleibe ich in der Endlosschleife hängen, siehe Anhang. Dadurch ist es mir aktuell nicht möglich, eine ältere Anfrage durchzulesen. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Marcus (6. März 2018)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Folgendes Problem: Ich kann in meinem Postfach nur noch ein Mal den "Mehr laden..." Button für weitere Nachrichten anklicken. Beim zweiten Mal bleibe ich in der Endlosschleife hängen, siehe Anhang. Dadurch ist es mir aktuell nicht möglich, eine ältere Anfrage durchzulesen. Woran könnte das liegen?



Wir schauen nach!


----------



## Marcus (6. März 2018)

@Bikesen Geht wieder!


----------



## Bikesen (6. März 2018)

rik schrieb:


> @Bikesen Geht wieder!



Das ging schnell - vielen Dank Rik!


----------



## Silberrücken (8. März 2018)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> Beispiel bitte bzw den link dazu. Danke!



schau mal jetzt gerade rein......

Katastrophe wie der Laufradhändeler alles zumachT!


----------



## teddy_der_bär (15. März 2018)

Wertes Support-Team,
wie kann ich "Abgelaufene" Artikel aus meinen Anzeigen löschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2018)

auf das häkchen klicken, so als wenn du eine anzeige abonnieren willst.


----------



## teddy_der_bär (15. März 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich meinte aber meine abgelaufenen Anzeigen. Ich habe in meiner Anzeigenliste (Artikel die ich verkaufe) noch uralte Artikel die mit "Abgelaufen" gekennzeichnet sind aber die ich nicht deaktivieren oder löschen kann.


----------



## teddy_der_bär (15. März 2018)

Zwar etwas umständlich aber es funktioniert --> Artikel erneut veröffentlichen --> Artikel deaktivieren.


----------



## tkhase (16. März 2018)

Guten Tag! Hilfe- ich bin zu doof, einen Beitrag zu erstellen... Möchte mir das bitte jemand erklären ?


----------



## Silberrücken (3. April 2018)

VENTO shop blockiert den kompletten Bikemarkt   -trotz privat Auswahl-   !!!


----------



## herb (27. April 2018)

Der Nachkomme schrieb:


> Habe nur ich das Problem?
> 
> Sobald die Bikemarkt-Seiten mit einem Chrome-Browser fertig geladen sind, kann ich keine Checkboxes mehr anklicken, und buttons wie "nächste Seite", "Artikel verkaufen an xyz" usw. gehen auch nicht.
> 
> Kann man das supernervige nachladen der Werbung irgendwie besser regeln, so dass die Seiten "komplett" geladen werden, und nicht alles wieder verspringt, wenn Werbung irgendwo noch aufpoppt? Würde ungerne mit Adblocker arbeiten, aber das ist echt schon grenzwertig, ständig klickt man unabsichtlich irgendwo drauf...!



Das nervt echt total!
Bitte ändern - danke.


----------



## cyconsult (2. Mai 2018)

ich hab kein Problem mit Werbung. Jedenfalls solange ich den Shop noch bedienen kann...  @Rick die Beschwerden häufen sich glaub schon so langsam. Ich kann z.B. Kunden kaum noch von unterwegs aus mit dem Mobilgerät bedienen. Erstens weil bei schlechtem Empfang die Seiten kaum noch laden und zweitens weil es vom Handy aus oft nicht nutzbar ist wegen der springenden Bedienelemente. Naja - Ihr habt es ja oft genug gehört...


----------



## rauschs (2. Mai 2018)

...und ich dachte noch: Momentan nur "zusätzliche Nachteile". Seit 6:00 Uhr so.


----------



## Marcus (2. Mai 2018)

Wird gleich behoben, wir haben schon beim Vermarkter Bescheid gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (12. Mai 2018)

... ich bekomme keine Benachrichtigungsmail mehr - geht's noch jemanden so?


----------



## Marcus (13. Mai 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ich bekomme keine Benachrichtigungsmail mehr - geht's noch jemanden so?



Dein Mailprovider bockt momentan etwas herum, wir sind bereits in Kontakt.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Martina H. (13. Mai 2018)

Danke 

Funktioniert wieder


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Mai 2018)

rik schrieb:


> Dein Mailprovider bockt momentan etwas herum, wir sind bereits in Kontakt.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik


Das Problem gibt es bei Gmail auch... Egal wasan versucht alles was mit dem Bikemarkt zu tun hat landet fast immer unter Spam... Ursache dafür konnte ich noch nicht ausmachen...


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2018)

was soll denn die neue fragefunktion im bikemarkt?
- für jeden lesbar
- man sieht nicht wer fragt
- wenn ich person a ein angebot mache, muss das nicht für person b gelten.


----------



## Marcus (18. Mai 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> was soll denn die neue fragefunktion im bikemarkt?



Die ist da seit mehreren Jahren … ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2018)

dann wurde das wohl zum ersten mal bei einer meiner anzeigen genutzt.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2018)

Manche denken halt das sei für Kauffangtagen, dabei ist der Sinn eher nach fehlenden Punkten in der Beschreibung zu fragen die für alle Käufer interessant sind...


----------



## spinner69 (8. Juni 2018)

Servus,
habe ja schon einige Teile im Bikemarkt verkauft, stehe jetzt aber erstmals vor einem Problem, für das ich keine Lösung finde.
Der Verkauf wurde vollständig mit den entsprechenden Buttons abgewickelt, die Anzeige bleibt aber noch "aktiv" und es sieht so aus, als ob ich nochmal verkaufen könnte …
Gruß


----------



## Marcus (9. Juni 2018)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe ja schon einige Teile im Bikemarkt verkauft, stehe jetzt aber erstmals vor einem Problem, für das ich keine Lösung finde.
> Der Verkauf wurde vollständig mit den entsprechenden Buttons abgewickelt, die Anzeige bleibt aber noch "aktiv" und es sieht so aus, als ob ich nochmal verkaufen könnte …
> Gruß



Bitte achte darauf, dass du die korrekte Anzahl im Verkaufsformular eingibst. Ich tippe auf ein Paar Reifen, von dem du im Verkaufsformular nur einen als verkauft markiert hast.


----------



## spinner69 (9. Juni 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Es geht um ein paar Reifen und hab da wohl tatsächlich einen Dreher bei der Anzahl reingebracht …


----------



## Pure_Power (28. Juni 2018)

@rik

Die derzeit geschaltete Otto "Fireplace" Werbeform ist ganz schlimm, habe ich heute schon ca. 20x ungewollt geklickt am Desktop.
Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Noch nen Layer über den Content oder so etwas, den man nicht sieht....

Was auch extrem nervt, der SKY Super-Mega-Size Superbanner, der so langsam lädt, dass man wenn man in der Site-Navigation etwas klickt, letztendlich doch den kack Banner erwischt.... /* mindestens 25 ungewollte Klicks heute... */

Beste Grüße

*edit*
Das ist im Moment so ekelhaft aktuell bei euch, dass ich jetzt mal wieder _richtig Lebenszeit_ in die Suche nach einem brauchbaren und funktionierenden Add-Blocker investieren werde! #istechteinenummerzuheftig
Die Ad-Klicks die ich heute gemacht habe, langen locker für ein ganzes Jahr. #bouncerate100%

*edit-2*
Teilweise wird ein Klick bei site reloads erzeugt...


----------



## freigeist (29. Juni 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> @rik
> *edit*
> Das ist im Moment so ekelhaft aktuell bei euch, dass ich jetzt mal wieder _richtig Lebenszeit_ in die Suche nach einem brauchbaren und funktionierenden Add-Blocker investieren werde! #istechteinenummerzuheftig



Du bist doch nun auch ne ganze Weile hier angemeldet. Im https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/vorschlaege-feedback-und-hilfe.17/ gibts doch dazu einige Threads ,inkl. passendem Add-Blocker-Tip

: U-Block

falls es derweill noch etwas anderes auf dem Markt gibt --> @4mate  übernehmen sie


----------



## Pure_Power (29. Juni 2018)

Danke, uBlock regelt seit gestern Abend. Alles wieder super.

@rik Was anderes ist mir heute noch aufgefallen, der Bikemarkt Filter "Abholung möglich" lässt alle Artikel bzw. Ergebnisse verschwinden.


----------



## Pure_Power (6. Juli 2018)

@rik Ich habe grade Probleme mit Anzeigenbildern, das Haupt-Artikelbild wird nicht angezeigt. In diesem Fall jetzt bei 3 noch nicht veröffentlichten Artikeln. Schon mehrfach neu hochgeladen.


----------



## Marcus (6. Juli 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> @rik Ich habe grade Probleme mit Anzeigenbildern, das Haupt-Artikelbild wird nicht angezeigt. In diesem Fall jetzt bei 3 noch nicht veröffentlichten Artikeln. Schon mehrfach neu hochgeladen.



Gib mir bitte mal einen oder mehrere Beispiel-Links, dann schaue ich es mir an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyconsult (25. Juli 2018)

der kleine blaue Support Button geht nicht mehr bei mir (Händler Account). Add Blocker o.Ä. habe ich aber nicht im Chrome - zumindest nicht bewusst...


----------



## Marcus (26. Juli 2018)

cyconsult schrieb:


> der kleine blaue Support Button geht nicht mehr bei mir (Händler Account). Add Blocker o.Ä. habe ich aber nicht im Chrome - zumindest nicht bewusst...



Hi,

den haben wir aus Gründen der DSGVO-Compliance ausgebaut 

Einfach bei Support-Anfragen eine Anfrage an [email protected] schreiben


----------



## rebirth (26. Juli 2018)

Hi, is ja eine nette idee gewesen, dass ich nun keine seiten mehr klicken muss in der bikemarkt übersicht. Wenn ich mir nen einen artikel anschaue und zurückgehe lande ich sonstwo, nur nicht wieder in der liste die ich gerade durchgesehen habe.


----------



## Marcus (27. Juli 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, is ja eine nette idee gewesen, dass ich nun keine seiten mehr klicken muss in der bikemarkt übersicht. Wenn ich mir nen einen artikel anschaue und zurückgehe lande ich sonstwo, nur nicht wieder in der liste die ich gerade durchgesehen habe.



Danke für den Hinweis, wird behoben.


----------



## Zask06 (2. August 2018)

Allgemeine Frage (wenn hier falsch bitte verschieben): Wie lange muss man denn noch diesen nervigen Datenschutzhinweis wegdrücken. Sollte doch langsam jeder mitbekommen haben oder.


----------



## buheitel (6. August 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, is ja eine nette idee gewesen, dass ich nun keine seiten mehr klicken muss in der bikemarkt übersicht. Wenn ich mir nen einen artikel anschaue und zurückgehe lande ich sonstwo, nur nicht wieder in der liste die ich gerade durchgesehen habe.


Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Martina H. (6. August 2018)

... dito...


----------



## Fabu82 (17. August 2018)

Moin ,ich habe seit einige Zeit Probleme mit nervigen Gewinnspiel Popups,trotz Popupblocker.
Edeka,Amazon usw.
Dann Anzeige von Viren.
Hilft nur Tab schliessen.
Auf dem Iphone
Habt ihr eine Idee?
Gruß Gordon


----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2018)

alles akuell auf deinem iphone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. August 2018)

rik schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, wird behoben.


Hi, vorgestern gings tiptop, gestern und heute wieder nicht.


----------



## Fabu82 (19. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> alles akuell auf deinem iphone?


Auf dem Laptop mit Windows auch,nur nicht ganz so schlimm.


----------



## buheitel (20. August 2018)

buheitel schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so.


geht immer noch nicht bei mir....
Macht so echt keinen Spass. Dann lieber wieder wie früher.


----------



## -N0bodY- (6. September 2018)

@rik gibt es im Bikemarkt eine Möglichkeit dieses "automatische laden weiterer Artikel" abzustellen?

Mir geht das irgendwie tierisch auf den Sack wenn eine Seite kein Ende hat.
Da fühlt man sich wie so ein "Getriebener" Das ist absolut kein entspanntes surfen mehr.

Wie heißt dieses "feature" eigentlich? kann man das eventuell im Browser direkt deaktivieren?


----------



## Joerg80 (12. September 2018)

Hi,
dumme Frage: ich finde im Bikemarkt die Option "Kaufen" nicht.... hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. September 2018)

Bei Privat musst du eh anschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg80 (12. September 2018)

ah, ok - ich sehs... bei "geschäftlich" kommt der Button


----------



## spex (13. September 2018)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> @rik gibt es im Bikemarkt eine Möglichkeit dieses "automatische laden weiterer Artikel" abzustellen?
> 
> Mir geht das irgendwie tierisch auf den Sack wenn eine Seite kein Ende hat.
> Da fühlt man sich wie so ein "Getriebener" Das ist absolut kein entspanntes surfen mehr.
> ...



Gibt es dafür schon eine Lösung?


----------



## Brezensalzer (4. Oktober 2018)

Aktuell grad: *"Ein unerwarteter Fehler ist aufgetreten. Bitte versuche es später noch einmal."*

Vornehmlich in der zweiten Ebene der lokalen Bikeforen, also z.B.;

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/frankenland-oberpfalz-und-niederbayern.40/

Wollt ich nur melden, falls es noch niemand gemacht hat. Ist aber wahrscheinlich so, wenn man beim Wasserwerk anruft, weil nur noch ein Rinnsal aus der Leitung kommt. Wenn ich anrufe, lassen sie mich nicht mehr ausreden und reden schon los: "Jaja wir wissen schon ... Wir arbeiten schon dran ..."

Ist ja ned so schlimm. Schlimm ist in Bayern, wenn's Bier ausgeht


----------



## wartool (5. Oktober 2018)

bei mir funktioniert die Suche nicht.. ist da was bekannt?


----------



## rebirth (5. Oktober 2018)

wartool schrieb:


> bei mir funktioniert die Suche nicht.. ist da was bekannt?


Bei mir auch nicht.

Und zurück gehen im BM ist noch immer Glückssache.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2018)

bitte mal die voreinstellung für den zustand auf mindestens gebraucht, wenn nicht sogar auf defekt setzen.

zustand: neu
beschreibung: das bike ist fast neuwertig ....


----------



## Nighthawk_2007 (14. Oktober 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, is ja eine nette idee gewesen, dass ich nun keine seiten mehr klicken muss in der bikemarkt übersicht. Wenn ich mir nen einen artikel anschaue und zurückgehe lande ich sonstwo, nur nicht wieder in der liste die ich gerade durchgesehen habe.




Hallo,

kann man das bitte abstellen, es nervt nur noch....
wenn ich vergesse es in einer neuen seite zu laden,
scrollte s mir ganz nach unten bis zur letzten seite,
wenn ich auf zurück gehe.

Ich würde liebend gerne wieder auf seite vorwärts klicken als das jetzt
nicht alles was neu ist ist auch besser......


----------



## LC4Fun (3. November 2018)

Kann es sein, dass seit der Umstellung auf dieses (und andere Features?) die Verkäufe deutlich einbrechen? Also meine jedenfallls tun das - mag an mir liegen...  Meine privaten Artikel erzeugen annähernd null Rückfragen und auf meinem "Shop Account" passiert nur noch sporadisch etwas. Sogar um den Monatswechsel rum ging null komma nada. Ich habe das Gefühl, das die Artikel z.B. von Google aus nicht mehr zeitnah nach dem Einstellen gefunden werden....


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. November 2018)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass seit der Umstellung auf dieses (und andere Features?) die Verkäufe deutlich einbrechen? Also meine jedenfallls tun das - mag an mir liegen...  Meine privaten Artikel erzeugen annähernd null Rückfragen und auf meinem "Shop Account" passiert nur noch sporadisch etwas. Sogar um den Monatswechsel rum ging null komma nada. Ich habe das Gefühl, das die Artikel z.B. von Google aus nicht mehr zeitnah nach dem Einstellen gefunden werden....



Durchaus nachvollziehbar, also von Mir aus.
Vorher habe ich mindestens einmal am Tag in den Bikemarkt reingeschaut und durch die neuen Artikel "gestöbert", seit diesem neuen"feature" bin Ich nur noch äußerst seltenst im BM unterwegs. Wenn dann nur weil ich durch irgendeinen hier im Forum geposteten Link geklickt habe.

Ich wiederhole mich glaube Ich wenn Ich sage das das absolut unschön ist mit dem neuen Setup im BM zu "surfen", man fühlt sich wie ein getriebener. Nicht angenehm.

Mein Fazit: BM ist für mich zum mal eben stöbern was es neues gibt gestorben. 
Ich werde Ihn meiden wo es geht.


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2018)

Das der BM am Handy nicht anständig Funktioniert kann ich ja noch, ein wenig, verstehen. Aber dass er auch am PC nicht geht ist schon bissl "witzig". Getestete Browser: Brave, Chrome, Edge, FF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (27. November 2018)

Die Suche funktioniert nicht und das endlose scrollen finde ich auch nicht gut.


----------



## buheitel (29. November 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Die Suche funktioniert nicht und das endlose scrollen finde ich auch nicht gut.


Das scheint aber offensichtlich niemand zu interessieren. Ich schaue auch schon fast garnicht mehr rein, weil das einfach nur nervt. Sobald man auf enen Arikel geklickt hat und zurück geht, landet man im Nirvana und muss ewig zurückscrollen, bis man wieder da ankommt wo man war. Schafft den SCHE** bitte wieder ab!!


----------



## migges (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab auch gerne mal gestöbert,und Spontan was gekauft,aber so macht das kein Spass mehr und ich Schau fast nicht mehr im Bikemarkt vorbei.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. Januar 2019)

Ich würde gern im Bikemarkt einen Link zum Produkt setzen. Geht das nicht? 
Dieser Link:
https://www.specialized.com/de/de/camber-comp-29/p/36177

Wenn ich dann speichere steht da nur noch:

de/de/camber-comp-29/p/36177


----------



## ekm (24. Januar 2019)

Der Bikemarkt hängt seit 7:07 Uhr fest..


----------



## MEATBOY (24. Januar 2019)

Hey!
Bei mir auch!
Folgendes Problem :
Auf der Startseite werden neue Artikel aktualisiert.
Klicke ich auf weitere neue Artikel laden kommt bei mir seit Stunden dieselbe Marzocchigabel
Über das Menü unter neue Artikel dasselbe!
Hat da wer nähere Informationen???


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Januar 2019)

Bin gerade unangenehm darüber gestolpert, daß man abgegebene Bewertungen wieder ändern kann!?
Wurde bei einem meiner letzten Verkäufe (Adapterkappe für VR-Nabe) sinngemäß mit "alles Bestens, gerne wieder" positiv bewertet.
Nach 2-3 Wochen meldet sich der Käufer mit der Aussage, daß der Artikel nun doch defekt. Nachdem ich nicht erstatten wollte, wurde die vormals positive Bewertung in eine negative geändert.

So eine Möglichkeit kann ich seitens der Admin nicht verstehen. Was soll der Quatsch??
Dann soll doch zumindest die ursprüngliche Bewertung ebenfalls dastehen.
Wertung dann auch eher neutral, statt negativ.


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Januar 2019)

Ich lese zwischen den Zeilen und glaube in dem Fall dem Verkäufer mit 124  Bewertungen im Gegensatz zum Käufer mit 1 Bewertung 
Aber du hast natürlich Recht, beklopptes System, dein Vorschlag ist nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (5. Februar 2019)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Nach 2-3 Wochen meldet sich der Käufer mit der Aussage, daß der Artikel nun doch defekt.



Ich frage mich gerade eher was an einem so einfach Artikel wie einer Dt Swiss Endkappe defekt sein soll, was man nicht innerhalb von 30 Sekunden per Sichtprüfung feststellen könnte? Da sehe ich auch eher dem Fehler auf Käuferseite das, falls etwas war, nicht sofort reklamiert zu haben.

Was die Bewertung angeht: Ich wusste auch nicht das das geht. Innerhalb der ersten Stunde nach Bewertung wäre das für mich noch ok. Oder innerhalb eines Tages. Falls man sich verschrieben hat (ist mir auch schon passiert wie Smartphone) etc. Danach dann aber definitiv nicht mehr.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Februar 2019)

Ist doch völlig Latte, ob simpler oder hochkomplexer Artikel.
Auch bei einer Gabel... kommt einwandfrei an, bewertest entsprechend, zerlegst sie danach auf den Trail und erpresst den Verkäufer. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, siehe oben...

Was auch am Bikemarkt nervt ist, daß permanent die im Anschluss an der eigenformulierten Artikelbeschreibung ausgewählten Parameter zerhauen werden.
Guckt man nach einem halben Jahr rein, steht manchmal die haarsträubendste Auswahl drin.
Das geht sicher besser, trotz Erweiterungen der Artikelbeschreibung..


----------



## Hardtail-GK (7. Februar 2019)

@rik Kann man eigtl auch nen Verkauf annullieren?

Ich verkaufe was, man einigt sich auf eine Bezahlmethode (Paypal als Freund) und der Käufer überweist über Paypal regulär (mit allen verbundenen "Annehmlichkeiten", so aber eben nicht vereinbart) und dann auch noch so, dass nach Abzug der Gebühr weniger als der vereinbarte Kaufpreis übrig bleibt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Februar 2019)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> @rik Kann man eigtl auch nen Verkauf annullieren?
> 
> Ich verkaufe was, man einigt sich auf eine Bezahlmethode (Paypal als Freund) und der Käufer überweist über Paypal regulär (mit allen verbundenen "Annehmlichkeiten", so aber eben nicht vereinbart) und dann auch noch so, dass nach Abzug der Gebühr weniger als der vereinbarte Kaufpreis übrig bleibt.


Zurückbuchen, fertig. Hatte ich auch schonmal genau so wie von dir beschrieben. 
Ibc macht da nicht viel, "macht das unter euch aus" hiess es da,so ungefähr. Hab zwar Recht bekommen seitens ibc (kein PP normal angeboten) , aber die Rachebewertung wurde trotzdem nicht gelöscht, obwohl ich nochmal extra nachgefragt habe...


----------



## Hardtail-GK (10. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Zurückbuchen, fertig. Hatte ich auch schonmal genau so wie von dir beschrieben.
> Ibc macht da nicht viel, "macht das unter euch aus" hiess es da,so ungefähr. Hab zwar Recht bekommen seitens ibc (kein PP normal angeboten) , aber die Rachebewertung wurde trotzdem nicht gelöscht, obwohl ich nochmal extra nachgefragt habe...



Danke für die Rückmeldung und schade, dass sich IBC hier so raushält. Offenbar kann man es sich leisten ...


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2019)

zwar offtopic, aber nie, wircklich NIE paypal freunde ausmachen. wer nähere infos möchte kann mir ne pn schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. Februar 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> nie, wircklich *NIE* paypal


du sagst es... generell  *nie* paypal


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Februar 2019)

Ich verkaufe auch nicht an Leute, die Paypal ohne Freunde machen, da Paypal keinen Verkäuferschutz bietet und ich mich auch nicht linken lassen möchte. 
Wer Bikemarkt-Bewertungen nicht traut bzw. Fake unterstellt, soll es halt lassen und sich einen (anderen) Dummen suchen.

Jedenfalls darf man Leuten, die dem Verkäufer etwas unterstellen, ebenso misstrauen.


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe auch nicht an Leute, die Paypal ohne Freunde machen, da Paypal keinen Verkäuferschutz bietet und ich mich auch nicht linken lassen möchte.



So schlau war ich leider nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Februar 2019)

Ich habe letztens meinen letzten Rahmen über den Bikemarkt verkauft und der Interessent bzw. dann Käufer wollte auch mit PP Käuferschutz....hatte 0 (in Worten: Null) Bewertungen...janeisklar....habe ihm die Sachlage aus meiner Sicht erklärt und das hat er dann auch verstanden.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Februar 2019)

Hab auch schonmal Bremsen verkauft(ebay), mit Paypal "normal", 2 Wochen später kaputtgeschraubte Bremsen zurückbekommen, Geld weg, Bremsen im Arsch, vielen Dank


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Februar 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> So schlau war ich leider nicht.


Ich erinnere mich, wir hatten mal Kontakt. Du hast dich für (m)einen Aggressor DD interessiert, nicht wahr?!
Wolltest nur PP mit, ich ohne, Deal kam nicht zustande. Hat ein anderer genommen, top zufríeden. Du hast deine Aggressor-Erfahrung dann vielleicht anderweitig gemacht.
Bist sicher kein schlechter Mensch, ich aber auch nicht.
Win-Win also.


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2019)

hm? dann  hab ich dich gerade falsch verstanden. paypal freunde ist ne beliebte abzugsmasche, wusst ich nur leider nicht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Februar 2019)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind,vom Gefühl her würd ich  sagen, daß die Anzahl der Pfeiffen im Bikemarkt in letzter Zeit zugenommen hat? Immer öfter ebay Kleinanzeigen Manier,  ihr wisst schon
"Isse noch da", "wasse lezze Praiz" , "20 inklusive Versand " uswusw

Oder mein ich das nur?

Aus aktuellem Anlass


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Februar 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> hm? dann  hab ich dich gerade falsch verstanden. paypal freunde ist ne beliebte abzugsmasche, wusst ich nur leider nicht.


Wie meinst du das ?


----------



## singletrailer67 (10. Februar 2019)

Nur mal so für mich zum verstehen...wenn ich was verkaufe...Käufer schickt über PayPal an F&F. Wo ist der Nachteil für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2019)

der käufer bezahlt über ein geklautes pp konto, der besitzer dieses kontos merkt das und wendet sich an pp. die "prüfen" das, holen das geld von dir zurück, dein konto ist dann im minus. wenn du das nicht ausgleichst gibts nen eintrag in die schufa.
Die bezahlung per freunde ist nur für freunde gedacht. gibt's da ne rückbuchung geht pp davon aus, dass ihr das untereinander klärt. deshalb halten die sich raus und deine kohle+ware is weg.
und das ist leider keine fiktion, is mir, bis auf den schufa eintrag genau so passiert.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Februar 2019)

Ja ok  aber als Masche kann man das ja nicht bezeichnen,  ist ja eher selten, mit geknackten Konten zu zahlen. Is ja mit geklauten Kreditkarten auch nicht anders...
Da haste wirklich einfach  Pech gehabt,  hätte ja mit nem geknackten Bankkonto z.b. gensuso passieren können. 
Du als Verkäufer merkst das ja nicht..


----------



## rebirth (11. Februar 2019)

das war sogar im tv bei viso thema, aber is ja wurst. wird zu sehr offtopic hier.


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Februar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wer Bikemarkt-Bewertungen nicht traut bzw. Fake unterstellt, soll es halt lassen und sich einen (anderen) Dummen suchen....



Deshalb würde ich Dich Klugschei$$er auch immer ignorieren.
Also falls Du mal Interesse an etwas aus meinem Bikemarkt hast, spar Dir ruhig die Zeit


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Februar 2019)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich Dich Klugschei$$er auch immer ignorieren.


Danke für den Hinweis. Ignoreliste gesetzt. Dummbabbeler.


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Februar 2019)

Die dürfte ja schon eine ordentliche Länge erreicht haben, immer das gleiche Spiel, doch bist Du immer noch nicht schlauer oder weniger faul, Kommentare anderer durchlesen oder verstehen zu wollen, bevor Du in die Tastatur greifst..


----------



## Tipo (13. Februar 2019)

Hallo IBC-Team.
 Habe im Bikemarkt einen Rahmen gekauft. Alles super gelaufen. Nur kann ich den Verkäufer nicht bewerten, da der Artikel in den Anzeigen und auf meiner Merkliste verschwunden ist, obwohl der Rahmen vom Verkäufer als verkauft markiert wurde. Finde ich sehr schade, da es ein fairer Deal war.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. März 2019)

wie ist es seitens der betreiber dieses forums rechtlich zu vertreten, wenn im bikemarkt ganz offensichtlich plagiate verkauft werden?


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2019)

Beispiele?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. März 2019)

z.b. fsa carbonsattelstützen.


----------



## wapedo (1. März 2019)

.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2019)

ich habe vor einigen tagen ein paar anzeigen mit plagiaten gemeldet. 

was passiert? nichts!


die bestellung richtung china ist raus.
dann verkaufe ich demnächst auch "markenware" an gutgläubige kunden.


----------



## freigeist (13. März 2019)

Ist das immer noch der Shop aus Dresden?! 


..habe keine Lust im Bikemarkt zu gucken ..


----------



## null-2wo (13. April 2019)

hallo @rik,
das huawei p30 is bestimmt n ganz tolles telefin, aber die werbung im bikemarkt ist etwas zu prominent platziert (zentriert, und mitlaufend) und lässt sich auch nirgends wegklicken. abgesehen davon reagiert die seite dahinter auch nicht mehr auf eingaben. bitte mal anschauen


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. April 2019)

Brave Browsern und du bist den Dreck los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. April 2019)

Kiwi geht auch, 100% Satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## null-2wo (13. April 2019)

ich weiß schon, bin nur zu faul nen neuen browser einzurichten


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2019)

macht Sinn...   
Mich hat heute so ein Vollhonk *nach 6 Jahren *negativ bewertet ! ! !


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. April 2019)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> macht Sinn...
> Mich hat heute so ein Vollhonk *nach 6 Jahren *negativ bewertet ! ! !



Immerhin warst du konsequent und hast ihm direkt ne negative reingedrückt 

Und wir wissen ja, daß  du n Guter bist, egal wieviel Prozent da stehen


----------



## null-2wo (15. April 2019)

noch wat: wenn ich bei rtf in den shop gehe, dann in ne spezielle kategorie, dann werden keine filter mehr angezeigt... ist das normal?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Immerhin warst du konsequent und hast ihm direkt ne negative reingedrückt


ja... *vor* 6 Jahren, und das hatte seinen Grund !


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2019)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja... *vor* 6 Jahren, und das hatte seinen Grund !


Denk ich mir!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Denk ich mir!


ist jetzt von den Admins gelöscht worden (wg Verjährung)  

*danke danke danke, an dieser Stelle !*


----------



## mtb-news Support (17. April 2019)

Ich war so frei und habe es gelöscht - aber nur weil der andere es auch weg haben wollte.

Profitip @KHUJAND - einfach mal die Beleidigungen und das wünschen von schlimmen Verletzungen weg lassen.



Gruß Sandy


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. April 2019)

So sin die Jungs ausm Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2019)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> Profitip @KHUJAND - einfach mal die Beleidigungen und das wünschen von schlimmen Verletzungen weg lassen.
> Gruß Sandy


Waaas ?


----------



## mtb-news Support (17. April 2019)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Waaas ?


Deine letzte Nachricht an den bösen negativ Bewerter.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2019)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> Deine letzte Nachricht an den bösen negativ Bewerter.


hör ich da einen leicht sarkastischen Unterton  heraus ?   
Überleg doch mal ! ! ! welchen Grund hätte ich als* Verkäufer*, ihn zu beleidigen ? 
(beruht(e) es evtl. auf Gegenseitigkeit ?

Ich habe ca 900 positive Bewertungen und bin seit 2003 hier im Forum aktiv... da muss ich mir von so einer *Eintagsfliege* nach 6 Jahren eine negative Bewertung gefallen lassen


----------



## Berrrnd (17. April 2019)

handelte es sich um eine öffentliche diskussion, oder liest irgendwer die privaten nachrichten mit?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> handelte es sich um eine öffentliche diskussion, oder liest irgendwer die privaten nachrichten mit?


Jungs ganz ehrlich, es ist *6 Jahre her* ! ! !  ich habe in den 6 Jahren min 5 Tausend mal im IBC kommuniziert, ich bin einer der innerhalb 1-2 Tagen alles geklärt hat... 
da warte ich nicht 6 Jahre !


----------



## mtb-news Support (17. April 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> handelte es sich um eine öffentliche diskussion, oder liest irgendwer die privaten nachrichten mit?


Private Nachrichten lesen wir nicht mit.
Gesprächsverläufe im Bikemarkt schon bei Problemen.
Da der andere sich bei uns darüber beschwert hatte vor wenigen Tagen, hatten wir das gerade auf dem Schirm.




KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jungs ganz ehrlich, es ist *6 Jahre her* ! ! !  ich habe in den 6 Jahren min 5 Tausend mal im IBC kommuniziert, ich bin einer der innerhalb 1-2 Tagen alles geklärt hat...
> da warte ich nicht 6 Jahre !


Sicher ist es fraglich wenn man nach 6 Jahren erst bewertet - ändert an dem Grund für die negative Bewertung die aus deiner letzten Nachricht an ihn resultiert leider nichts.
Deshalb der Hinweis darauf sowas in Zukunft zu unterlassen.

Aber hast natürlich recht das es für dich nach so langer Zeit nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen ist und das es in der Masse der Anfragen verschwindet.
Bei Interesse kann ich dir einen Link dazu geben. Deine Nachricht hier zitieren darf ich nicht und ich denke du willst das auch nicht.
Also nix für ungut


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2019)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> Deine Nachricht hier zitieren darf ich nicht und ich denke du willst das auch nicht.


 es gibt da einen sehr sehr passenden Spruch für @da dima  !  
*wie man in den wald hineinruft so schallt es heraus. *


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2019)

kann mal jemand alle artikel bei denen zustand neu angegeben ist, die aber deutlich gebraucht sind, löschen?

vielleicht lernen es die leute dann.


oder das auswahlfeld mit zustand defekt vorbelegen.


----------



## mtb-news Support (23. April 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> kann mal jemand alle artikel bei denen zustand neu angegeben ist, die aber deutlich gebraucht sind, löschen?
> 
> vielleicht lernen es die leute dann.
> 
> ...



Wir können nicht bei jeder Anzeige überprüfen in wie fern die Beschreibung mit den Fotos übereinstimmt.
Das ist einfach nicht machbar.

Du hast aber die Möglichkeit über den roten "Artikel melden" Button das ganze zu melden und wir schauen uns das dann genauer an.
Bitte hier bedenken das wir das nicht in Echtzeit, nicht Abends um 20Uhr und auch nicht am Wochenende machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (23. April 2019)

@mtb-news Support wenn ich im Bikemarkt nen Shop (in diesem Falle RTF) aufrufe und innerhalb diesen in die Kategorien reinklicke, kann ich nicht mehr filtern. Die Filter werden einfach nicht angezeigt.  
Huawei P20 Pro / Android 9
€: Auch im Firefox aufm PC nicht.


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2019)

wieso habt ihr es eigentlich unterbunden, nem shop ne frage zu stellen? 
das stört mich echt oft...


----------



## mtb-news Support (29. April 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> wieso habt ihr es eigentlich unterbunden, nem shop ne frage zu stellen?
> das stört mich echt oft...


Weil Gewerbliche Verkäufer bei uns eine geringe Provision zahlen. Durch das direkte anfragen wurden so sehr oft diese umgangen.
Nach dem Motto "wir besprechen alles weitere dann per Mail und melden es hier als nicht verkauft."
Das wurde leider zu oft missbraucht und daher waren wir gezwungen Anfragen zu deaktivieren.


----------



## imkreisdreher (29. April 2019)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> Weil Gewerbliche Verkäufer bei uns eine geringe Provision zahlen. Durch das direkte anfragen wurden so sehr oft diese umgangen.
> Nach dem Motto "wir besprechen alles weitere dann per Mail und melden es hier als nicht verkauft."
> Das wurde leider zu oft gemacht und daher waren wir gezwungen Anfragen zu deaktivieren.


Ich kaufe häufig nichts von Händlern im Bikemarkt, da ich eben Fragen habe, die ich nicht auf die öffentliche Artikelseite schreiben möchte.


----------



## mtb-news Support (29. April 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich kaufe häufig nichts von Händlern im Bikemarkt, da ich eben Fragen habe, die ich nicht auf die öffentliche Artikelseite schreiben möchte.



Unter jeder Anzeige gibt es die Möglichkeit Fragen anonym zu stellen. Dort antworten die Händler. Diese sind für alle einsehbar. 

Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar. 
Aus Interesse, welche Art Fragen sind das?
Ihr kauft bei einem Händler Neuware, alle Produktdaten werden angezeigt. Auch die Versandkosten.  
Kauf man woanders in einem Onlineshop ein Produkt macht man IdR vorher auch keine Anfrage sondern legt den Artikel in den Warenkorb und kauft ihn.


----------



## larres (6. Mai 2019)

Manche User "missbrauchen" das Feld bei privaten Anzeigen aber auch, aus Unwissenheit...
Dann bekommt man eine Kaufzusage, man sieht aber nicht von wem... Für private Verkäufe kann man das imho auch gut abschalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonsiKleine (19. Mai 2019)

mtb-news Support schrieb:


> Unter jeder Anzeige gibt es die Möglichkeit Fragen anonym zu stellen. Dort antworten die Händler. Diese sind für alle einsehbar.
> 
> Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar.
> Aus Interesse, welche Art Fragen sind das?
> ...



Es gibt so viele verschiedene Innenlager, dass ich gerne nachfragen wollte, welches von zwei Möglichkeiten es ist. Nachdem man nicht mal eine Nummer (Herstellernummer) in der öffentlichen Frage angeben kann, kam dabei nur Stuss raus und ich habe bei einem Laden bestellt, wo man Fragen stellen kann.


----------



## boblike (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute,

habe eine Anfrage im Bikemarkt und der User hat sich gestern erst angemeldet.
Jetzt möchte er mehr Bilder über Mail und ich bin etwas verunsichert.
Habt ihr Tips wie ich mich absichern sollte?

VG


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Mai 2019)

Will er Bilder von dir oder von Biketeilen

Würd ihm Bilder direkt in der Anfrage hochladen, wie immer

Whatsapp und Mail hab ich aber auch schon gemacht,  woss Problem?


----------



## mtb-news Support (23. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Will er Bilder von dir oder von Biketeilen
> 
> Würd ihm Bilder direkt in der Anfrage hochladen, wie immer
> 
> Whatsapp und Mail hab ich aber auch schon gemacht,  woss Problem?



Wie hier erwähnt - du kannst die Bilder in der Anfrage direkt hochladen.

Was ihr sonst macht bleibt euch überlassen.
Ich würde aber empfehlen wichtige Dinge nicht ausserhalb vom Bikemarkt zu vereinbaren.
Wir können wenig helfen wenn ihr per WhatsApp was vereinbart und es später Probleme gibt.

Gruß 
Sandy


----------



## boblike (23. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß ja auch nicht, aber eben schon wieder eine Anfrage von einem Benutzer bekommen der sich gerade angemeldet hat.

Bin normal da wirklich nicht so, aber iwas lässt mich hier zweifeln.


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Mai 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja auch nicht, aber eben schon wieder eine Anfrage von einem Benutzer bekommen der sich gerade angemeldet hat.
> 
> Bin normal da wirklich nicht so, aber iwas lässt mich hier zweifeln.


Irgendwann hat sich jeder mal angemeldet

Was macht dir Sorgen? Solang die Kohle kommt is doch alles gut?
Wie machst du das bei ebay Kleinanzeigen?
(Oder da gar nix?)

Geht es um das Stereo? Wenn ja, dann wäre es allerdings etwas komisch, daß es seit 15 Monaten drinsteht und innert 2 Tagen auf einmal 2 Anfragen reinkommen.

Du sollst aber nich nach England verschicken und sie zahlen dir sogar 500 Euro mehr als veranschlagt ?


----------



## boblike (23. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Geht es um das Stereo? Wenn ja, dann wäre es allerdings etwas komisch, daß es seit 15 Monaten drinsteht und innert 2 Tagen auf einmal 2 Anfragen reinkommen.



Genau, du hast es erfasst!
Beide haben sich heute angemeldet.

Dei England Geschichte kenne ich, meine kriminelle Phantasie ist sehr eingeschränkt,
Dachte mir auch, wenn das Geld da ist drauf gesch...en, wollte aber trotzdem hier mal reinhorchen.


----------



## boblike (23. Mai 2019)

Was mich auch wundert, dass beide nicht mehr reagieren, nachdem ich deren Fragen beantwortet habe.

Werden wahrscheinlich woanders fündig geworden sein, drücke den anderen Usern die Daumen, dass kein Mist passiert!


----------



## null-2wo (24. Mai 2019)

... oder sie haben deine Fotos geklaut, um fake-anzeigen einzustellen


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Mai 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Was mich auch wundert, dass beide nicht mehr reagieren, nachdem ich deren Fragen beantwortet habe.


Ne, das sind dann die Deppen, die du sonst bei ebay Kleinanzeigen hast.
Lass mich raten, Anfrage: Noch da/noch zu haben?

Da hörst du in 99% der Fälle nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (13. Juni 2019)

die mcdonalds-werbung finde ich etwas groß geraten, plus man kann sie nicht wegklicken... blau eingerahmt ist der seiteninhalt.


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2019)

Kleiner Bug im Bikemarkt: 

die Aktions-Benachrichtigung bei einer "Frage zum Artikel" geht nicht mehr weg. Auch nicht wenn man zigmal daufgeklickt hat und die Frage längst beantwortet hat. Am Browser liegt's imo nicht. Die Benachrichtigungen zu allen anderen Aktionen funktionieren (bzw. verschwinden dann auch wieder) wie sie sollen.


----------



## null-2wo (3. Juli 2019)

ich bekomme seit etwa drei tagen keine e-mail-benachrichtigungen mehr. auch im bikemarkt selbst scheint alles verzögert - gestern abend war nix, heute sehe ich eine antwort in einer anfrage "vor 20 Stunden"


----------



## Daniel1982 (3. Juli 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich bekomme seit etwa drei tagen keine e-mail-benachrichtigungen mehr. auch im bikemarkt selbst scheint alles verzögert - gestern abend war nix, heute sehe ich eine antwort in einer anfrage "vor 20 Stunden"


Selbes Problem habe ich aktuell auch.


----------



## Marcus (3. Juli 2019)

Sollte jetzt wieder alles passen, eine Warteschlange ist zu lang geworden, wodurch sich einige Dinge verzögerten.

Sorry.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Berrrnd (25. August 2019)

Habe gerade einen Artikel unter Laufrad-Zubehör eingestellt.

Die Auswahlfelder (Rahmengröße) passen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## GG71 (25. August 2019)

Vorschlag:
Bei Laufräder als Filterkriterium Freilaufart Shimano 9\10\11, Shimano 12, XD, etc. einzuführen.

Vorschlag 2:
Suche über Orte mit Radius erweitern z.B.: Stuttgart +25km
oder generell kategorieübergreifend Standort +X km suchen zu können.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2020)

welchen filter muss ich setzen, wenn ich laufräder oder felgen mit bremsflanke für felgenbremsen herausfiltern möchte?


----------



## GUSTAV91 (18. Mai 2020)

Ich habe seit einigen Wochen Probleme Bilder hochzuladen. Sowohl im Bikemarkt, als auch im Forum wird der Uplóad meist nach einigen Sekunden abgebrochen. (Ganz selten klappt es nach mehreren Versuchen) Das Problem tritt unabhängig vom Endgerät (PC, Tablet, Handy) und unabhängig von Format und Größe der Bilddatei auf.

Ich habe auch schon 2x den Forumssupport per Mail kontaktiert aber leider keine Reaktion erhalten!

Hat oder hatte hier jemand schon ähnliche Probleme und kann mir helfen??

Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüße 
Gustav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (3. Juni 2020)

Im Desktop Browser (zB Chrome) fehlen bei den Dämpfern verschiedene Einbaumaße, zB 210x50, 210x55 etc - sind als Filter nicht vorhanden. Da hilft es nur, über den Titel zu suchen, aber dann bekommt man deutlich weniger Suchergebnisse (8 gegen 23 bei 210x55) wie zB über Safari auf dem iphone (dort gibt es obige Einbaumaße als Filter Option).  Ist weder für Käufer noch Verkäufer schön.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Im Desktop Browser (zB Chrome) fehlen bei den Dämpfern verschiedene Einbaumaße, zB 210x50, 210x55 etc - sind als Filter nicht vorhanden. Da hilft es nur, über den Titel zu suchen, aber dann bekommt man deutlich weniger Suchergebnisse (8 gegen 23 bei 210x55) wie zB über Safari auf dem iphone (dort gibt es obige Einbaumaße als Filter Option).  Ist weder für Käufer noch Verkäufer schön.


wenn man es dann richtig macht, trennt man gleich dämpferlänge und hub in zwei einzelne merkmale.


----------



## Marcus (3. Juni 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Im Desktop Browser (zB Chrome) fehlen bei den Dämpfern verschiedene Einbaumaße,



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen: 





Ist dein Browser aktuell? Hast du irgendwelche Extensions aktiv, die dafür verantwortlich sein könnten?


----------



## clemsi (3. Juni 2020)

Marcus schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1057384
> 
> Ist dein Browser aktuell? Hast du irgendwelche Extensions aktiv, die dafür verantwortlich sein könnten?


Mist... ich habe nicht gesehen, dass die metrischen ganz oben sind... mein Fehler   .
Danke für's checken!


----------



## Scrat (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: Ich habe einen Artikel im Bikemarkt nach telefonischer Einigung mit dem Käufer auf "verkauft" gesetzt. Es sieht so aus, dass der Käufer sich mit der Kaufabwicklung über den Bikemarkt schwertut (er findet meine Bankdaten nicht, die sind aber definitiv hinterlegt). Hat jemand ein paar Screenshots von der Kaufabwicklung von Käuferseite, damit ich ihn ggf. telefonisch durchleiten kann?

Alternativ, da seit einer Woche Funkstille seitens des Käufers herrscht: Wie kann ich den Artikel wieder von "verkauft" auf "noch zu haben" umsetzen, damit dann die anderen Interessenten eine Chance haben?


----------



## Blue Rabbit (9. Juni 2020)

Hast du die Bankdaten nur hinterlegt, oder auch gepostet? Beginne einfach eine Anfrage und poste die Daten, dann kann man es sogar mit copy/paste ins online Banking übernehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Juni 2020)

ich hab nun das problem, einmal als verkäufer einmal als käufer, das die hinterlegten paketnummern als link ins nichts laufen. beide male bei DPD, kanns sein das da ein problem mit der verlinkung gibt?

btw... die werbung ist aufm handy ne katastrophe. dauernd rutscht das fenster runter und irgendwas falsches klickt man.


----------



## mtb-news Support (19. Juni 2020)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> btw... die werbung ist aufm handy ne katastrophe. dauernd rutscht das fenster runter und irgendwas falsches klickt man.



Das sollte jetzt besser sein - wir haben daran gearbeitet und da ging gestern oder heute ein update raus.


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. Juni 2020)

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage...und zwar habe ich vor einer guten Woche eine Anfrage an den Support über das Kontaktformular erstellt, bisher aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Der Käufer kann den Kauf nicht bewerten (ich als Verkäufer dagegen schon), er bekommt immer die Meldung "Bewertung konnte nicht erstellt werden ".

Was kann das sein?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2022)

.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juli 2022)

.


----------



## Marcus (2. Juli 2022)

Das lässt sich nicht deaktivieren, du kannst die Suchen aber mit dem kleinen "x" jederzeit löschen.


----------

